# February 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in February, good luck!

Sharry xx


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Excellent, ive place marked im due to test on the 4th Feb but already convinced myself its not worked.

Had 2 x grade2 4 cell embryos transfered on 22nd January but feel ive messed up somehow.  

Only time will tell !


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

Try and stay positive Sweetsonya, easier said than done though I know. Sending you lots of love and luck! 

I'm currently 5dp3dt and slowly driving myself insane! Started to get a bit of cramping and sore breasts which I'm hoping is progesterone side effects rather than AF on the way. Had 2 x 8 cell embryos transferred which is much better than my last cycle so taking hope from that. 

OTD 7th Feb xx


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

JaneSO , its torture !! Ive had sore boobs since EC which got worse but seem to have now stopped swelling so they have eather reached their limit   or somethings changed.

Im convinced its game over not feeling a thing i know not everyone gets symptoms but im very in tune with my body...had what i thought was a bit of cramping Thursday but that might have been too early for implantation and def too early for AF your cramping however sounds about right...

I suppose my age is making me doubt my eggs abilities even though we got 100% fertilisation they might be eggs that just conk out after a few days, im still praying someone will prove me wrong  

This coming week im gonna be so on edge...wish i could sleep it away but even sleep is evading me !!  

Good luck JaneSO keep us posted


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you Sweetsonya. 
100% fertilisation is a good sign. I really hope you're proven wrong too! It is torture, hopefully you'll keep busy and the week will pass by as quickly as possible. 
I've read lots of women get their bfp and have had none/minimal signs and cramping. 
Are you being good and waiting until OTD or are you tempted to test early? 
Xx


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi JaneSo

Im tempted by im probably not going to my actual OTD is 5th Feb but not sure testing the day before i go to work is a good idea kind of need a day to take it in good or bad so testing on the 4th. knowing my body i will get my AF dead on date of testing. Always happens, but this time my Consultant has me on clexane, lubion, cyclogest, asprin and steroids so maybe the double progesterone will keep it at bay...   

Do you think 100% is a good sign, my lower grade emby  grade3 5 cell didnt make it past day 4 but it had more fragmentation and cells werent as equal other 2 were nearly perfect but that dosent always mean it will work.

What about you, you tempted to be naughty and test, how you getting through the 2ww...ive been cooking a lot and this cycle I know ive put on some weight !!!😣


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

I know it's not 100% guaranteed but two near perfect embryos is definitely a positive! 

Being at work is helping me through the 2ww this time, last time it was the summer holidays so I was off and not really in any routine. 
I'm tempted to be naughty and test next Sunday 2 days early purely so I'm not doing it on a work morning but DH is against this. Last time I tested early but only because AF arrived so I knew what the outcome was. 
Xx


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Just thought I'd join your thread today as I'm on the Dec/Jan cycle buddies thread but as I'm not testing till 8th Feb I'm a bit behind everyone else on there who are testing this week! ET was only yesterday, 2 x 5d blastocysts, now starting the dreaded 2ww....

Did any of you feel really tired post ET? I'm barely keeping my eyes open despite going to bed at 9.30 last night, not looking forward to work tomorrow if it's still like this!! 

X


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Im gutted to write this but weve just had our day 5 blastocyst transferred and were told it was of poor quality.  They graded it D  .  Im not sure if they were trying to appease me but they were still optimistic.  They said weve got a 40% chance of success (which seems rather high to me, considering) and said the fact that it made it to blast and was continuing to grow and develop was a good thing.  Im just not sure.  Feeling gutted because at day 3 they told us we had 1 top quality embie, 2 b grades and 1 b-c grade.  Wasnt expecting such a drop off in those two days to day 5.

Do you ladies think theres a realistic prospect of success?  Are there any positive stories? Id love to hear them, feeling a bit low.

Thank you xx

I think the reason for the 40% chance is down to my age (34) and that ive been pregnant before (with twins,though our little boy died due to severely premature labour.  Our daughter survived and is absolutely beautiful and, against all odds, healthy).  Still think its a high percentage to give though.

Please help with the positivity!!


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Dear Mrs SS

So sorry - I know exactly how you feel. Of ten (10!) embryos of which 7 were top quality on day 3 we only had one Grade C and two Grade Ds on day 5. I was gutted as had really hoped we could freeze something. 

I would love to tell you a happy ending but my signature shows I just had a surgical miscarriage this week. Something grew though! Given my age, it prob was just chromosomal stuff. 
It was my first IVF, I am I think a LOT older than you so your blast prob has a much stronger chance of being 'euploid' (genetically normal). 

I really really struggled being positive so I know how you feel, but I did listen to some hypno/meditation stuff and just tried to talk to my embryo. My hypnotherapist said trying to notice when I was being negative and balancing the seesaw with the positive thoughts (40% chance!) and that helped make me feel less guilty about the inevitable disappointment.

AND even with my dire dire odds, the hospital consultant even at 9 weeks pregnancy was still telling me that miracles can happen... So... stranger things by far have happened with a day 5 blast. And looks are definitely not everything... Many a lady who has genetic testing on their embryos tell you that sometimes the Cs and Ds (or equivalents) are actually the normal ones, when the As & Bs aren't. 

Hang in there and lots of love  

ps I was told 40% chance too with mine... It really is a statistic, but I think you're prob more and me prob less given the age gap


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Scattykatty, thanks for replying.  Im so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  Big hugs to you hun.  I know what it means to lose something so precious    

Thanks for your positivity.  Im guessing though that your grade c blast was put back, not one of the ds?  I like the seesaw analogy...im doing that right now!!  One minute thinking of all the positives, next crashing and burning with the negatives and 'yeah buts'.  It helps that i already have my daughter- id be more gutted if i hadnt already had a child.  Still, you put so much into it you cant not feel despondent when you have less than satisfactory outcomes - especially when this is our last try ever.  This is ivf no. 4 and i am so done!

I wish i could feel age was on my side but while im only 34 (started ttc at 28,had my twins at 32) i think i have the reproductive system of a 50 year old.  You may be older but you retrieved more eggs and had had a better quality blast (grade c)!  I can only hope, like you say, my blast is genetically normal...they have been in the not so distant past.  

Regarding your miscarriage, 1 in 6 (or something like that) pregnancies end that way sadly so it does not necessarily mean your embryos were not 'euploid'.  Plus, i see you have endo.  My friend does and i know how hard shes tried to get pregnant so the fact you did is really positive.  Fingers crossed if you try again youll get your longed for baby xx


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

Galapagos - The 2ww is definitely the worst part isn't it? Hopefully it will pass quickly and we can all help each other through. 
I was tired after ET but to be honest I've felt tired throughout the whole process as I haven't been sleeping that great. Hope your energy returns for tomorrow! 

mrs_ss30 - Try and stay positive. The fact they got to blast is a great sign. I don't have a positive story from personal experience (I've not managed a 5 day transfer either cycle) but I've read lots of women get their bfp with lower grade embryos so please don't feel defeated yet. 

Scattykatty - so sorry to read this. Sending you lots of love. Never give up hope! 

Sending lots of love and luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining?  My OTD is the 7th of Feb!( only 9 more sleeps *sigh). I had our last frostie put back and it took until day six to get to blast hope this means it's still OK. Looking forward to sharing this 2ww with you ladies and I think I'm going insane already!! No symptoms at all but I have never had any so that doesn't help lol x 

Galapagos - your testing the day after me! Do you think you will test before the OTD?! Hope your OK xx

Janeso - are you testing on the 7th hun? How many did you have back in? 

Mrs_as - the only positive thing that I can say is it doesn't matter about the quality of eggs I don't think. I have had grade 1/2 put back in and they haven't taken yet I know people who have had grade 4 put in and got twins! 
Unfortunately this journey is a tough one but I truly believe what will be will be (doesn't make it any easier though). Positive thoughts, i believe this even though it's hard at times because you don't want to get your hopes up. I am a massive believer in your diet helping to improve your chances. Being healthy and putting goodness into your body and taking away the rubbish has been proven to increase fertility. I am currently doing a vegan / plant based diet to help my chances (I will try anything!)  maybe give it a go and at least you know if it wasn't successful you did everything you could. Hang in there hun! When is your OTD?xxx 

Scatty - so sorry to hear about your heartbreaking time, it's so hard losing something so precious  such a cruel game! Are you going to test early?xx 

Sorry if I have missed anyone xx


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

Honkiepink - my OTD is the 7th but I'll probably give in a couple of days early. Whichever result I'll retest on the 7th to confirm though. 
I had 2 put back on day 3, a grade 2 and a grade 3 both 8 cell but they didn't want to risk leaving them until day 5 because they were all we had. 
Wishing you lots of luck!! And here's hoping the next 9 days passes quickly. 
Xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks ladies for the hugs... I'm not actually in the 2WW wait but saw Mrs SS message and thought I wanted to reply. Sorry for jumping on your thread. Hope to back in the 2WW in May all going well... Mrs SS they put a C and a D blastocyst back... Good luck to you all x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Janeso - I will probably test two days before as I'm sure that will give a pretty accurate answer and the same will test again on OTD to confirm. Fingers crossed for the both of us. How are you finding it? I had two put back in and had one successful pregnancy so your in with a good chance. This time only one put back in really hoping to works as we can't really afford to go again and the thought of going through all the needles again  but if we have to then we will but really trying to remain positive which is so hard because this game is just heartbreaking xx


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello ladies, I did post in the Jan 2ww, but as I'm due to test on 4th Feb- 14 days after EC it would be. ETter on this thread. I had 2 A/B  and B grade blasto's put in on Thursday. No symptoms and feeling pessimistic. Last time I was going through IVF it happened first time so I'm thinking surely it won't happen again first time. My clinic take blood tests on day 9 post transfer which is 4th. I'm hoping i can hold out to Saturday but may give in on Friday which is when my period is due. 
Fortunately I started a new job in January so it's keeping me busy! Although the evening date then owrse. Have my first response and clear blue digital all tests ready! 
Anyone having any symptoms? Last time I did this was in 2012 so I can't remember if I did or not!
Wishing you all the best ladies xxx


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Hi all, jumping on this thread. OTD 11th but I'm going to test ASAP (probably from 4th). I had one blast transferred on Sunday. There was a slow growing one too (morula?) which they offered to transfer but I refused as I'd 5 mins before we went in read that putting in a poor quality one with a good one reduces the odds for either by 25%. Hoping it was the right call. 
Not feeling hopeful for this round but I'm extremely lucky that my last round (2014) worked.


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi ladies, hope you've all had a good day. 

I've had a bit of a down day today as I've had AF type pains and back ache on and off all day so convinced myself that I'm out and AF is in the way. Just been reading some positive stories though so not giving up hope just yet! 

I'd not read that having a lower quality put back with a good one reduces odds but I've found the article now. Surely the clinics would tell you this though? We were told they were allowing us to have 2 transferred to give us the best chance. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us xx


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

I raised it with the consultant an he said it's not a peer reviewed study, so they can't make any recommendations based on it yet. It was a retrospective study presented as a lecture at a conference. It wasn't double blind. Trouble is, there are almost no decent studies because no-one wants to volunteer.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all.  Thanks to all those who have offered support, i need it-positivity seems to be eluding me!  For anyone in a similar position, i found this wonderful article that has really reassurred me...

'blastocyst grading is complex and therefore there are no absolute grades. While an A is “better” than a D, an embryo with a D grade ICM, for example, may be still developing and when viewed later, the ICM may have compacted into a B or even an A. Also, expansion grades are indicators of growing embryos. Many times a Very Early Blastocyst on Day 5 becomes an Expanded Blastocyst on Day 6 and may be frozen if the other indicators are also good. The determination of whether an embryo has good potential or not is made by taking all of the components of the embryo into account.

Embryo grading is a tool. It is a tool that the physicians and embryologists use along with a patient’s age, fertility history, and other information to determine the optimal day of transfer, the appropriate number of embryos to transfer, and exactly which embryos to transfer.'

The embrologist said at the time that our ICM was smaller than theyd like (inner cell mass) but that if theyd checked a few hours later it could have caught up and the grade could have been different.  Ive decided im going to man up and be hopeful now.  If it had been transferred back on day three it would have been a top grade embryo and id have been none the wiser.

Im also going to take the last part as meaning the grading system is a tool for the experts to indicate best which one to transfer or freeze, not a marker of success or failure for the patient.  So as far as im concerned, they put a blast back and thats something to be happy about.

Fingers crossed!!  Good luck to all you ladies too xx


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Ss30 40% is great odds! I'm sure they had your embryo in mind when they told you that. Best of luck! X


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Janeso - iv started to get similar AF pains but tbh I had the same when I was successful!  The symptoms are so similar so praying for both of us    xx 

Mrs_ss - that article is brilliant and I believe it! Reading that has given me a little boost because I had a day six blast put back! Hope you are feeling more positive   xx 

Welcome newbies xx 

I'm doing OK so far a few AF pains and being so snappy!! Hoping it's hormones but as I have been on hormone drugs for almost a month it could be that   seven more sleeps xx


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Ladies im gonna catch up with you all a bit later just wanted to pop in and wish you all a good day and i hope the 2ww isnt driving you all too mental.

Im on my way to the office been working from home a bit more im already exhasted and not even there yet...

Ive also got really bad trapped wind under my rib cage and almost behind my shoulder its blooming uncomfortable, i swear its them dam cyclogest !!

Right any symptoms yet ladies !! Ive been symptoms spotting and will do a longer post later with details. Big hugs


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you?  I'm 6dp5dt, first round of IVF (and only due to my advanced age...).  They've told me I had an early blast that was cavitating and a compacted morula if that makes sense?  She said because of the stage they were at they couldn't grade them although I had been given grades on day 3.  OTD is 5 Feb but I'm feeling very tempted to test early.

I haven't read through the thread yet, will do that now.


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Syd72, I tested positive at the equivalent of 7 days past 5dt. I'm too impatient to wait for OTD but I know some hate testing early because the results may not be accurate.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Joining in otd is 4th and i dont want to test or have beta. I want to stay in this pupo bubble. 8dp fet and im cramping very bad today an i was an emotional wreck yesterday still not great today.  We had 3 donated embryos put bk so it is our best and final chance but i just feel empty and period is on its way! I have always said im the reason for failure i dont think i can carry. Never had a positive and never will. Just feel like giving up completely. This is all i can think off and work is not distracting me at all .

Period cramps are getting worse as i type   
Sorry for the me post

Wishing u all goodluck x


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

MagicBaby, it took me 6 goes before getting a BFP. I appreciate that's a lot of costs, but don't give up hope just because it hasn't worked so far.


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Level, I'm not normally one for early testing but definitely feeling tempted this time.  I think it was you that mentioned earlier about not putting two back at different levels, I also read that article a week or so before ET but panicked when they advised me to put two back even though one was still at day 4 and just went with it.  I did ask the question and the response was "it makes no difference that we're aware of" but I have to admit it's been playing on my mind.

Magicbaby I'm sorry you're feeling so down.  Have you been given any reason to think you can't carry?  It could be that you haven't been pregnant because of something to do with the eggs which then wouldn't be an issue with donated embryos?  Are you on progesterone?  That does cause cramping.


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Hope I haven't stressed you out Syd72! If it helps, the round that worked for me I had 2 put back (day 3). One was good one was poor and it worked out.


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

No not at all


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes on progestrone 4 x 200g and thrn 400 orally daily 
Its just my.gut feeling about not being able to carry. I have tried oe/os x2 also oe/ds and now dd so if this doesnt work wot else is there i have 3 perfect top grade embies on board 
I wont be going thru this again too much heartache and im still paying for last tx.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I also have the feeling of not being able to carry but I'm not sure if it's down to the amount of rounds I've done or actually if I thought that at the start because I don't know if I did. 

I'm going for my ET tomorrow - I will be popping in and out this thead if that's ok, 

Xxx


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't posted anything since page 1! Struggling to fit in work, commuting & home stuff etc as so tired still! Hoping this may be a god sign but who knows...

Magicbaby, sorry you're down at the moment, sending you as much positivity as possible for that good result, and & Wishings good luck with your ET, hope it goes well.

Sweetsonya, I think we may be in the same boat - impossible not to symptom spot! I've spent hours on Dr Google....and of course nothing conclusive at all! Its my first IVF so how much of it is down to pessaries and how much to nature I can't tell, but - very tired most of the time, cramping pains Sunday and yesterday (3dpt) and a massive feeling of heaviness, which seems to have gone a bit now (paracetamol seems to be working) and really having to force myself to eat....

Due to test on the 8th and I hadn't really thought to much about testing early until yesterday....is everyone testing early?!! I think I just want to stay in my pretend land of not knowing for as long as possible so may resist.....

xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Magicbaby - I felt exactly the same that I would not be able to carry. When I got my BFP I swear I knew AF was on her way because I had really bad period pains! So I got the shock of my life when it was BFP! Keep positive I know it's hard xx 

Wishings - good luck for tomorrow hun xx 

Level - did I see you tested positive 7 days after transfer?!?!  My gosh I have never tested early but I'm so tempted this time!!! I just want to know!! Iv got 7 more sleeps xx 

Galapagos - welcome back! I am tempted to test early. I would rather know!! If it hadn't worked then I can deal with it and move on and if it has I'm not sure if it believe it until OTD   xx 

I'm OK! Just trying to keep myself busy!! I have period type bloating but that could be the pessaries, so tempted to test early xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Honkiepink - im glad its helped you. Its certainly made me feel better. I honestly did not know (or should i say believe) an embie could change grade for the better.i thought once they were poor they would stay poor or become worse only. That makes so much more sense though as you do hear about ladies getting pregnant with less than great embryos (us hopefully!).

As for that gut feeling, honestly ladies it doesnt not mean a thing!  That gut feeling is borne out of fear and previous experiences. When i was ttc for 4 years i had that gut feeling i would never be pregnant.  I felt it as soon as we started trying so then as the months ticked by, then years, then failed treatment after failed treatment, i started to believe my body was telling me the truth and it wasnt meant to be for me.  But that intuition was completely and utterly wrong as i did get pregnant, and with twins no less.  The pregnancy turn out to be a horror story but i got pregnant and now have my little girl.  

I hope all you ladies do get pregnant and soon but whatever happens just know that that feeling does not have any bearing on the outcome!!

Incidentally, i got pregnant on the cycle i started to believe it was possible.  All the other cycles i had massive lows and doubts.  That cycle, id recently had a camera inside which showed everything was fine and i read an article about a lady who had like 7 or 8 combined infertility problems who still managed to get pregnant (she kept miscarrying sadly but she got pregnant - i never had and didnt have half her issues).  So i really started to think 'actually, yeah it can happen for me'.  Then it did.  Now im not saying thats why, but i believe my change in mental state helped considerably.  

Hope that helps a little xx


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all. I am 8dp5dt...day 5 by embryo hadn't reached blastocyst stage though so quality is lower. No frozen embies. 
I gave in and tested this morning....bfn. Keeping my fingers crossed it changes in the next few days but i'm not holding my breath! I have no symptoms at all now, which i know means nothing but grrr


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello ladies!

I had my FET today so I'm officially in the two week wait! Otd is Feb 16th but I had a natural FET and my AF is due Feb 9th so I should know by then.


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow these Threads really move fast !!

Galapagos- how's the 2ww treating you it's a real killer not knowing, symptom spotting has become my new hobby buts it's not really helping if I'm honest   However cramping and heaviness is a good sign, who knows love, keep the faith.

Mrs SS30- great article which I totally agree with , I was upset with a day 2 transfer of 2 x grade 2 4 cell but now I'm happy they got put back where they truly belong, I do totally agree a more positive and stable mental state flipping helps, I was a total mess for months and everything was going wrong, the minute I started to be more accepting and less controlling my body decided to cooperate !!

Scatty katty- I was also hoping for something to freeze but only got 3 and ended up with 2 transferred. We need to remain positive and try not to let the negative bring us down, I too am listening to meditation CDs to help me chill the hell out. Good luck to you Hun xx  

Honkiepink - good luck with your little frostie, I hope it's tucked in nice and warm and getting comfy, your so right this journey can be heartbreaking  

Ropey - glad you been keep yourself busy, I've had loads of weird symptoms but I suspect it's all the meds, it's so hard to know  

Level - I hope your early test gives you your BFP, not sure I have the nerve to test that early  

Janeso- how's the pains and backache, it might not be AF Hun, implantation can cause both..you never know  

Syd72- howdy cycle buddy, how you getting on, your test date same as mine...ekkkk   

Magic baby - I also want to stay in the PUPO bubble...no fair  I hope you feel more settled in yourself this evening, don't count yourself out just yet xx 

Vickyuk- fingers crossed another day or 2 is needed, hope your next test is positive  

Wishing15- hello and welcome, good luck at egg transfer tomrw  

Polita- hello and congrats on being PUPO  

AFM....well I've had a consistent niggling sensation low down since Sunday, not cramping, more pulling, couple with the occasional very mild and sudden cramp, however I also got pretty bloated over weekend, but I'm sure the sensation Isn't wind   I've got more tired last few days but then again my sleep hasn't been great, had a mad sweat over night and I've been getting blurred vision since sat, it lasts a second and only happen a handful of times, also a few very quick and sudden dizzy spells, my sense of smell has picked up but my boobs have stopped expanding much to my DP disappointment   still sore but I think that's meds, I have been checking my cervix but she has no idea what's she's doing and probably feed up now with the intrusion    had a few mild back aches I don't normally get until my AF actually starts but that could be my back door also getting fed up with the intrusion with the cyclogest... So yes lots of symptoms but most I'm sure could be attributed to the meds... So I'm none the blooming wiser


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Well ive woken this morning to classic AF symptoms so i think im out...weird little headache, boobs have deflated even more and no longer hurt and i have pressure pain in my hips all classic symptoms of impending period. My cycles are like clock work 24-26 days and today is day 25 so i think shes trying to come.

Yes i feel distraught and tearful and ive got to go to work im not a betting women but i would put bets on this being over for me...no idea what to do...sorry for the pity post but only place i can vent and share my feelings


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Hope it's not the end sweetsonya. It's so hard to work when everything else seems unimportant. We all know how you're feeling so you're not alone x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah - it's so hard. Maybe you could take a few days off to look after yourself, there's nothing worse than being upset and being at work. Loads of ladies do have bfp and af signs, the only way you'll know for sure is a test, I guess, but that's easier said than done  

Xxx


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

Evening ladies, how are you all doing? 

Vicky - that is very early to test so don't count yourself out yet, test again in a couple of days. Keeping everything crossed. 

Sweetsonya - how was your day? I know it's hard (and I need to take my own advice!) but try and stay positive, as others have said so many people say they felt like AF was coming right before they got their bfp. Sending lots of love. 

I've continued to have constant backache and feel exactly like I do when AF is about to arrive but trying not to count myself out until I either test or it actually arrives. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday which I think may be a bit early for AF type spotting but I'm also aware I could just be trying to convince myself of this so I don't have to face the reality just yet! 

I will read through and reply properly to everyone later but sending all of you ladies lots of love and luck. It's such a stressful time! Xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Are use all taking the 2ww off work xxx 

I think I'm going to buy a jigsaw or adult colouring book   Xxx


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

I'm working as usual. It'd drive me mad sitting at home wondering. Just read some depressing statistics about success rate at my age (3 which is making me very unhopeful.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've not long done that and then stats are very depressing, wish I hadn't bothered xxx


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Morning everyone.

Wishings15, I had part of the tww off, the office was closed for Chinese New Year (I'm based in Hong Kong) plus I took an extra couple of days.  Now back at work and actually finding it much harder.

I've seen a lot of stats for my age group, unbelievable depressing, I keep telling myself they're very out of date.

Hi again sweetsonya 

Congrats on being PUPO Pollita.

Vickyuk, sorry about the bfn, really hope it was just too early.  With my two pregnancies last year I had no symptoms at all.

Mrs_ss30 that's really interesting about you getting pregnant the month you started to believe it was possible.  I've been doing the circle+bloom IVF meditations on this cycle to try and help keep me positive.

Hi honkiepink and galapagos.  I'll definitely be testing early.  I don't normally but it's totally different this month knowing for sure that an embryo is actually inside me, I'm finding it much harder to resist.

Magicbaby how is the cramping now?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## karee (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Ladies!
I am new here, had 3 embryos transferred on 30th of January, so I am with you on the 2ww. All the best to all of you!


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

You ladies make me chuckle!! You all know youll feel rubbish if you test early and its a bfn! Dont do it!!  Im making a case for testing on the day.  Least that way you know its a true result.  I wont even consider testing early.  Frightened ill jinx it.  I know its tough sticking it out though.

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2017)

Last time I waited I'll test date but struggling this time. My period is due today but I'm only 7dp5dt. I'm soo tempted to testify tomorrow but I think this is too early?! The clinic is going to take blood test Saturday so should I wait till then- do a pregnancy test in the morning? Ahhhh I have no symptoms- on and off cramping/twinges for a little over the 7 days that's it. I can't remember how I wasn't last time  

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Just looking for reassurance. I'm actually feeling fairly relaxed about this cycle, certainly a lot more than the first. I had quite a bit of stress the day after my ET, both at work, and later on at night too. I'm so annoyed at myself for getting stressed out. Now I'm beginning to worry that it's going to affect the outcome. Any words of wisdom welcome. xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Don't make yourself more stressed, you have nothing to worry about.  It's a normal body reaction and an embryo won't not implant because you are stressed.  

Stay positive.

X


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

I'm impatient. Just want to know. Think I'll test silly early on Sat (6dp5dt) if I've got enough cheapy sticks lying around. 
When I was pregnant at this stage I had bad insomnia. Wishing I wasn't sleeping so well!


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

*fingers crossed* for you, as a massive stress head i am also worried about getting myself stressed out after embryo transfer. Ive found taking an hour for myself each night and reading/watching a funny film helps me to relax and I'm doing all these things so that hopefully when the big day comes for me around the end of March I will cope better.

Concentrate on thinking positive and try and not to worry about being stressed the other day.

Sending you all the luck in the world 

X


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you ladies. xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Good luck to you Jenstuttz for your cycle. xxx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Level - just noticed our boys were born on the same day! Good luck if you do test early xx 

Mrs_ss - I am also waiting until OTD!  I wanted to test sooner but the hubs said no!  So here's to five more sleeps!!  Eeeeeeekkkkkkkk. Have you got any symptoms? Xx 

Ropey - really not sure what to advise, I am not sure how it works with having bloods. Really hope the results are good!! How long until you get results?x 

Karee - welcome to the 2ww! 3 embies on board how exciting xx 

Syd - when is your OTD? I'm not allowed to test early  x 

Wishings - how's the colouring in? Xx 

Sweetsonya - how are you doing hun? When's your OTD? Don't give up hope yet although I know it's hard. You know your own body. The symptoms of AF and BFP are similar though. I'm hoping your not out xxx 

Update - I have sore boobs and bloating but apart from that nothing. I'm doing OK so far but only five more sleeps and it's killing me! Busy weekend ahead so that will make the time pass quicker xx


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2017)

Well... I gave in and tested early today 8dp5dt with a clear blue digital and BFN  hoping this isn't me out. 

Going to use a different one tomorrow Before blood test.

It's going to be a looonng day!


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Ropey- i wouldn't worry, 8 days is very early post transfer.

I got a bfn at 8 days, tested again today at 10dpt and i THINK i got a faint positive...still three days to go until real testing day! I don't trust early tests though...i find pregnancy tests so hard to read!  I also know a chemical pregnancy is very common so will definitely not be getting my hopes up. I tested early with the hope that even if it becomes a bfn in a few days at least i know that I theoretically can get pregnant...you begin to wonder after 6 years of trying!

******-pink - my hubby tells me i'm not allowed to test too...i'm doing it secretly.. I can't help myself! We have agreed that I can test sunday as well as Monday which is my OTD....giving me a day to grieve etc if it is negative rather than having to go straight to work after a bfn.

Welcome all who are just joining us in the waiting game!


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks VickyUK. A bit gutted by as bad as my husband though.... I've ready that clear blue didgutals aren't good at detecting early pregnancy so will try using a first response tomorrow and so on. Glad to hear you have a faint line- that's hat I got last time with my daughter and that was 14dpt- it was sooo faint I was convinced it was a negative but my husband could see a line and he was right. 
I suppose although I didn't test early last time loads of people are getting positive lines from 5dpt. 

Hope you keep getting a darker line! 

Xx


----------



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

Had a flicker of a line on a FRER at 8 dpo 

Tested at 9 dpo on FRER and again today at 10 dpo on FRER but line not darker ....actually practically gone

So I'm out for this month?

Line should get darker, not disappear?


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Honkiepink - your husband makes sense lol! To me, testing early is just self torture...if you get a bfn you dont believe it and hope its wrong or too early...if you get a bfp you dont believe it and wonder if its still the trigger or a chemical pregnancy!!  Either way it ends with more stress and more testing!

I wouldnt say i have any symptoms but i dont pay much heed to them anyway - the progesterone likely causes most of them i think.  A bit of cramping maybe but thats it.  Oh and bloating i think...this tummy isnt usually here!!  My behind is painful though   the progesterone injections are getting very sore now.  

I am trying to be positive but feeling a bit sad.  Wondering if im jeopardising this cycle.  Heaving lifting cant be avoided with a toddler in tow and having the oxygen during ER has given me a terrible cough.  All of that and a poorer quality embryo...feel like im kidding myself a bit.  Time will tell i guess.

Hoping those 5 days pass quickly for you and you see two lovely lines at the end xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Mrs_ss - I hate it when hubby is right,but he is. I tested early foe the first time last time and exactly what you described happened. I got a BFN but I was still praying it would change! I'm waiting until Tuesday but omg I can't wait,I just want to know now!!! Fingers crossed for us both. Hope your bum gets better lol xxx 

Vicky - sorry about you BFN but my gosh your torturing yourself!  I think the day before you will get an accurate response because I was going on holiday a couple of years ago and couldn't test on OTD so I rang the clinic and they said to test the day before and they would take that result, so Sunday is a good day because like you said you can grieve instead of going into work. I pray that it changes and you get a BFP xx 

Hope everyone else is OK xx 

I am OK! Just about coping. Four more sleeps until I find out!!  Busy weekend planned to help keep my mind off things xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

How are you other ladies with little ones coping with all the lifting etc? Are you somehow managing to avoid picking them up? And all the stuff that comes with them? Xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm just picking him up as normal, I have to carry mine in a car seat which is really heavy but there's no-one else to do it so I just get on with it. If it was a normal pregnancy and there was a toddler it would still be done so I'm going with that theory x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

tested this monring on otd and yesterday and nothing not even a squint on the test of a positive however my hcg has come bk at 83.1 so its not over yet . Bloods to be repeated monday. I still have really sharp period pains today was worse breath taking at times but apart from that i have nothing else to report symptoms wise. So we are not out yet and   these little fighters r just that and stay the duration 

How is everyone in there 2ww? 
Magicbaby


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh wow that's great news magic! Fingers crossed they are making themselves nice and snugly in there xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi I'm new here so still finding myself around the site I'm currently on the 2ww I'm 9dp5dt frozen cycle I regrettable tested yesterday and got a bfn 😢 I'm hoping I jst tested to early and am goin to wait till otd that is the 10th I'm not very confident dho as iv no symptoms at all well apart from cramping and feeling lik af is on the way.. I to hav a toddler and hav no choice but to lift her up it jst cannot be helped.. has any1 had a early test and got a bfn that then went on to hav a bfp.? Or am I jst prolonging the agony of hoping that it was done to early 🙏🏻 Thanks in advance guys I am loving all the stories and this site only found tonight is giving and helping me tru my 2ww


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Mammyto2 i feel ur words ringing true with me. I still havent got a positive on a test but hcg says different so im in limbo as to wots going on but im keeping thr faith and praying that mondays repeats will have good rising numbers. Havent slept in 2 nites now and im up watching cartoons lol i mite get a test today so will try again tomorrow but then again i dont want to be disappointed so mite just wait on bloods again. Good luck hun x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Great news magicbaby - are use using FRER? I'm so surprised that it hasn't been picked up with a HCG of 83,

Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

mrs_ss30  I wouldn't worry about lifting too much. I don't have children (if only!) but my work requires lifting lots of boxes of resources etc in and out if the car, into schools etc. My laptop alone weighs more than the recommend 10lbs and i carry that everywhere! If I could avoid it i would but its never that easy. Just try not to tense as you lift!

Mammyto2 I feel your testing pain! You'll see from my previous post i also tested at 8dpt and got a bfn...i can't stop myself. Tested again this morning at 11dpt and i'm starting to get a line so i think bfp is still possible! Only two more sleep for me til OTD.

Magicbaby - keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2017)

I did another test today 9dp5dt and straight away negative  Hopi g that it's just too early. Just had my BETA and they will be able to let me know today. Fingers crossed! 

I do hope we have some success stories. 

I have a 3 year old who is 3 stone and although she's been really good getting in the car etc I have picked her up twice when she's been upset. Im sure it's fine just don't tense and do it for long periods of time.

Is most people's OTD 13/14th day after transfer? 

Xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Brilliant news magicbaby it gives me great hope 

Vickyuk im hoping I'll be the same I'm 10pt now and am terrifered to even test again till closer my time witch is the 10 Feb a hole 16days   I still haven't any pregnancy symtoms and that is worrying me a bit    My mind is on overdrive it's all I can tink about I'm getting very cranky the last few days I'm putting it down to the hormones. I'm jst praying nd living in hope


----------



## LydiaXxX87 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi hope no one minds me commenting but just wanting some advise I've just gone through an Ivf cycle and today is my test date I've been testing for last couple of days and been testing positive but not sure if the I did today is going lighter does anyone no how to upload a picture to see what yous think thanks


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

HI lydiaxxx82 I hope you get the bfp if der is a line der I'd reckon it's positive maybe the girls on here can help you out, it's such a daunting wait the nerves do be shattered


----------



## LydiaXxX87 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes I know I'm so scared of losing it just want to be happy that I've got a positive but when I took the test this morning looked lighter to me just wanted to show someone and see what they think


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm only new to this site myself I'm still finding my way around it so I can't help on uploading pics.. did you do a French or frozen transfer.?


----------



## LydiaXxX87 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fresh transfer was a 5 day blast started testing 9dp5dt and was positive


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

On my last round nearly 2yrs ago I had fresh cycle 5dt and got a bfp on d8p5dt and my little miracle is nearly 2.! So dnt giv up hope (I wish I could take my own advice this time round)


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2017)

Clinic just confirmed that its negative for me  in my heart I think I knew when I did the first pregnancy test. Although this round went soo much better than last time- better quality eggs my husbands sperm was now excellent and eggs made it to blast.  So it's all mind boggling- although when I look at my daughter and see how stubborn she is I can see why she stuck lol Appt tomorrow with consultant but won't be going for another round until August to save up the £8k

Fortunately my daughter has been super lovingly today which has made me strong. I havent even cried and feel okay. I think we will go one More time in August and that's it. 

Hope to see some more positives on this thread! 

Sensing Baby dust to you all


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

ropey sending you lots of hugs hunnie


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Busy messaging day! I'm panicking today...driving my husband nuts! I've tested Positive on HPTs yesterday and this morning (10 and 11 days post 5dt...as an aside mine was not a blastocyst either). However today i've started spotting...only when i go for a week (sorry tmi!) but its spotting all the same. I've felt for a few days that i'm close to AF....i really hope its not the end 

Thoughts are with you too Ropey. x


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ropey - I'm so sorry hun.  Big hugs to you   .  It's so incredibly unfair, especially when you've put blood, sweat and tears into trying to make it happen.  I know it's not what you want to hear right now but fingers crossed your next cycle works, if you do go ahead.  This is the end for me, and if it doesn't work I'm going to drink a hella lot of wine!!  A HELLA lot!  I hope you find some solace in the fact you have your daughter and you are a mummy.  It doesn't take the hurt away but I find it makes it sting a little less.

Vickyuk - congratulations on you bfp!!  I know it's hard but try not to worry about spotting.  That's common in early pregnancy.  I had a bleed at 9 weeks and that was on gestone injections and it turned out fine.  It happens.
And how heavy is your laptop lol?  Is 10lb the limit?  I'm screwed then...I'm lugging a 9kg toddler around all day.  I end up carrying her most of the time as she's just at the stage where she's walking but tires easily.  Usually that means lifting her up when she's having a tantrum because she's fed up of walking...which adds more strain.  Oh well, I can't worry too much - I'm a mum first and foremost.

Lydia - I wouldn't worry about the colour of the line.  Unless you have reason to suspect a chemical pregnancy (i.e. you've had one or more before) I'd take it that your pregnant and be very happy about it!  It's hard not to worry but you don't know what tomorrow brings so just enjoy the fact that you are now, and long may you stay that way (9 months to be precise ).  Best of luck.

Honkiepink - that's my mentality too...just got to get on with it.  Surely the human race would be extinct by now if embryos were that fragile.

To all you other ladies who have tested early and got a bfn - I seriously hope it changes!  We all deserve a bfp, we've worked so hard for it


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Well done those with positives. I've got period pains an tested negative today today so think that's it for me.


----------



## JaneSO (Apr 23, 2016)

Just a quick update from me - AF arrived yesterday 4 days before my OTD, I did a FRER test this morning anyway 12dp3dt just to confirm and it was a BFN as expected. 
Wishing the rest of you ladies lots of luck! Xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi janeso

Im so sorry for your bfn.  Hugs to you my lovely   

I see this is the second time in a cycle youve bled early.  Thats telling me you need better progesterone support.  If you go again, request the progesterone injections.  I bled early my 1st cycle.  My second cycle i swapped to the injections and both embryos implanted and i didnt bleed at all.  This cycle, i am confident i wont bleed til i stop the injections which makes me feel sure ill be in the game til test day at least (famous last words!).

Wishing you all the best hun xx

Ps, they hurt like hell but are worth it


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear your bfn janeso big hugs coming your way


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Janeso - I am so sorry to hear this hun  massive hugs! My AF came before test date on my first go. It's heartbreaking.   xxxxx 

Mystery - congratulations x 

Level - when is OTD?xx

Mrs_ss - I am so with you on the wine if things don't work out 🙋 x 

Lydia - I wouldn't worry about the colour of a line, a line is a line. Congratulations x

Ropey - really sorry to hear this hun. Sending hugs to you in this hard time xxx 

Vicky - spotting and bleeding can be quite common in pregnancy. My sister bled at six weeks,solid for about two weeks and still was a successful pregnancy!  Fingers crossed and congratulations xz 

Update - so I still haven't tested and I have only three more sleeps to Go! I'm desperate to know now!! I have no symptoms other than bloating. I did have sore boobs the other day but that's gone now. It's so hard because of the hormone drugs!  They have the same side effects as AF and pregnancy wtf! As if it's not hard enough it's like a cruel game gggrrrr. I honestly don't know how this cycle is going to go, I really want it to be successful but if I get a BFP that won't be the end for me, I had a BFP with my last frozen cycle and mc at ten weeks (started bleeding) so until I get to the 12 week scan I will still be a nervous wreck!!! When I had counselling I was advised not to plan with this( I'm a planning control freak!). I can plan everything else except this!! Easier said than done but I'm trying. I'm off to bed and when I wake up there will only be two more sleeps! Night night xxxx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh honkiepink how did u get the strength not to test well done to you  , I hear you on the drug effects I dunno if I'm coming or goin  , I tested at 8dp5dt and got bfn   I'm still living in hope that it was to early iv no smyptons at all apart from feeling lik ad is on the way.! But tonight I'm really sure my boob was sore I dunno if it's all in my head and I'm jst wishing these symptoms are their, I'm 10dpt now and terrified to test again.! On my 1st round a fresh cycle I only had to wait 12/14 days but on this frozen cycle I hav to wait 16days for otd.. I dnt kno wat the difference is can any1 tell me.? Tia girls 

I'm really sorry for all who got bfn's I really do feel for you's all big hugs to you all


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Honkiepink - i gave birth at 23 +4....if i get my longed for bfp i wont relax until at least 32 weeks.  AT LEAST!!!


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

OTD for me today and BFN. Very best of luck to you all.


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Syd72 I'm very sorry to hear your bfn big hugs to you


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

The temptation is getting so bad to test now   I am thinking if doin it 2morro I will be 12dp5dt would that giv me a deffo ans, as iv still 5days till otd


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey guys. Mind if I join in? I'm 6dpt5dt and had slight spotting this morning. This is exactly when I started spotting last time which gradually got worse until my OTD. Feeling fed up. xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ditzgirl - sorry your feeling a bit down it could perhaps be implantation bleeding??

If your bleeding before OTD it's definitely worth taking additional progesterone supplements like lubion.

Im 4dp5dt and would normally start testing today - but I've had a 250 ovitrelle shot and need to wait ages for it to be out my system, a bit confused about how long it takes.....

Any ideas? Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

It'd definitely hold off testing as the hormone will still be in your system.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah just trying to calculate when I guess xx

It's so hard, why is like so flipping hard


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Tested negative today as well. Think otd 11th but last time I'd tested positive for a fee days. Getting period paint which I didn't have then too.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Syd -so sorry to hear about your BFN   xx 

Level - just wait until your OTD, you are torturing yourself with this early testing   x 

Wishings when is your OTD? Please try and wait until OTD, I would hate for you to get a BFP but then it be chemical. Definitely worth waiting xx 

Ditzy - welcome. Hope the spotting clears up. It could be implantation? Sending positive thoughts xx 
Update - omg two more sleeps until I can test!! I can't bear it anymore I swear I just want to know!! I won't test until Tuesday but omg I'm dying here. No symptoms at all now. Just had a notification saying AF is due tomorrow fingers crossed it doesn't come xx
Sending hugs to all ladies with BFN  so hard xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Level you are the day after me for otd, I only tested on day 8 and haven't tested since I'm to scared to wat or how many lines I'll get..! This 2ww is worse than anything last time I tested early lik you and got the BFP to..! I hope we jst tested to early to pick up anything.. it's crazy because one minute I'm full of positivity and the next I'm a negative nelly   I'm really hoping we both get that BFP we desperately want  

Honkiepink I agree with you the wait is so unbearable last time I tested I had to go into wrk and was so hard my mind was all over the place after seeing the bfn so I'll be 12days past 2morro so I'm thinking I will test either 2morro or tues just so I can get my head around it if it's negative again b4 otd.. fingers crossed for you that af won't arrive for you 2morro x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

It's such a tough game! My friend always says (about a different situation)  that it's the hope that kills you and tbh it's true! My last cycle I tested early and got a BFN but I still hoped that it would change by OTD,it was then a BFN on OTD and the hospital told me to test again in 48 hours because AF didn't arrive. AF came the next day but in my head I still felt there was a chance! It's just awful riding this emotional roller-coaster! 
I'm going to sleep now and when I wake up I will have only one more sleep until I find out!! 

Mrs_ss - I know exactly what you mean about getting to 32 weeks! I didn't enjoy my pregnancy because I was to stresses the whole time that I wouldn't get a baby. We didn't announce it until after the 20 week scan!! Then I waited until 30 weeks. Before I got my hopes up,then I said in wait until 34 then I was like it wait until 38 and by 39 weeks I demanded an induction (massive mistake) I don't think we ever stop worrying until we have something safe in our arms!!  
Wishing all the ladies the best of luck in fulfilling your dream xxxx night night xxxx


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

OTD has finally arrived (13dp5dt)! My BFP is still there....i'm still spotting a fair bit though. Mostly Brown discharge and i had two small ish brown stringy clots this morning (sorry is tmi!). Rang the emergency on call doc yesterday so pretty much said just wait and see if embryos stick....more waiting! 

I hope everyone else is coping with the stress of the 2ww!


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay Vicky great news. I pray those little beauties have snuggled in nicely xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya well I've finally had my transfer this morning. 2 top grade blastocysts. One is hatching and the other is expanded this is the best position we have ever been in. Just hop they stick now. OTD is 16/2 roll on Thursday. Xxx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Lauren!  Welcome to pupo!  A hatching embie is a great sign! I got a BFP with a hatching embie so wish you all the luck in the world!  Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks honkiepink that's great to hear. It was top quality too I'm so pleased.  The tww is always going to be hard. I feel ok now from all the drugs they put you on so to not do anything it's hard. Are you at work? Xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Lauren  great news reguarding your embies.. sending sticky dust your way 

Update..! Did another hpt and NEGATIVE again bfn   I'm 12dp5dt so I tink that's it for me now surly a 12 day test can't b wrong I'm totally gutted   and jst wanna hide under a rock.! 
My otd is fri


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Mammy - so sorry hun. Really hope this changes x 

Lauren -I'm currently on maternity leave but I start back next Monday. I'm glad I will have time to deal with a BFN if that's the case. 

Update - omg one more sleep until OTD!!! I can't believe I haven't tested yet!! It's been so hard but I hope we get good news in the morning xxx


----------



## camdel (Feb 4, 2017)

I would like some support, I have endured the long 2 week wait. I got a BFP on day 11 and it has got stronger as time has went on. I am now 16 days post 3 day embryo transfer and still have a  positive result, the confusing thing is from day 11 I had some spotting which then went on to be almost like my period but has now got lighter, but I am still bleeding. 

I contacted my clinic as agreed this morning and was advised to call back on Wednesday which will be day 18 post transfer. I am thinking the worst that this is a chemical but would like to know if the hormone would still be showing and what is the usual course for a chemical pregnancy , is it likely the hormone would still be showing. I have used clear blue test and they said 1-2 weeks pregnant.

I would be grateful for any opinions on my scenario.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hope you get a positive result tomo.xx
I feel like I'm stuck to the sofa. At least cooking dinner soon will take my mind off it! 
Mammy2b hope this is not over for you xx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had this on two occasions. The first time I went on to have a healthy pregnancy resulting in my daughter. Last year I had some spotting after my BFP and it was a chemical. 

Fingers crossed it's good news for you. Xx


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Camdel - you and i sound like we're in a similar predicament! I'm 13 days post 5 day transfer. I've just been told i have to wait until my scan on the 28th of Feb unless i get a full period. Soo frustrating! I hope your clinic can give you more guidance on wednesday!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Littlebean did you have 3 transfered when you got your bfp xx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

No just one. It went on for a few days. I was terrified every time I went to the toilet. I had a friend who had two big gushes of blood early on and later and she had two embryos which both implanted resulting in her twin girls.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

We have one hatching my clinic grade 5/5 ans 3/3 so top grade and the other is an expanding blast graded 4/5 ,3/3. I am reading a lot of positives from this stage of transfer. Are you doing full ivf or fet this time? I have 2 that they will def freeze this time. I have one from 5 years ago at least it will have some company now! 
Wow twins as long as 1 works I'm happy but 2 would be good as well xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't sleep because I know I'm testing in the morning!  I don't want to get to excited but I'm so excited! X


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Honkiepink wishing you all the luck for 2morro


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

Good luck honkiepink x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Morning ladies BFP for me this morning!  Can't believe it tbh as no symptoms what so ever! Xx


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations Honkiepink! You deserve that BFP after managing to wait the full 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

Yippppee well done ****** pink xx


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Lovely to see some good news on here Honkiepink, congratulations  

I haven't been on here in a while as nothing to report, but OTD is tomorrow and need some sound words of advice if anyone is up and online yet.... 

I've had no symptoms really, but last night the very smallest amount of pink / brown spotting which made me feel positive (weirdly!) - I couldn't help but test at 2.30am this morning as I really needed a wee, and BFN  A tiny bit more spotting today and feels like AF is coming. 

I tested using First Response, and technically I guess it would have bene 9 and a half days past 5dt when I tested at 2.30am - surely if i was pregnant it would show up by now? Am I deluding myself to think that I could still get a BFP tomorrow? First Response say they can detect up to 6 days before a missed period (which would be today) so OH and I are pretty convinced this is over for us  

Taking today off work to avoid having to rush to the loo all the time knickerspotting.....

Any advice would be SUPER helpful ladies. 

xx


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, I had 2 × 3dt on Wednesday and my otd is 15/2. I have booked time off work and glad I have as been very hormonal emotional and crying at all happy and sad things. I blame the medication! I forgot just how bad the 2ww can be. The struggles are real!

Galapagos Hpt should give pretty accurate results from 14dpt however I have known ladies who are pregnant yet it has not shown up on one of those tests for months. Don't panic if it is spotting but if still BFN tomorrow and still no flow could request a blood test. Wishing you all the best tomorrow.   x 

Congratulations Honkiepink   x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Great new honkiepink - well done for waiting.

Galapogos my test date for 5dt is Thursday 16th which will be 11days post transfer. Hopefully it's not Af give it another day. 

Afm- I keep getting trapped wind which then worries me about trumping tmi sorry but I'm sure trumping won't hurt. Ans then I'm worried how I'm lying in bed as I'm a fidgetter!! 

Xx


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Lauren943 when I was expecting my son before my 7 week scan I had the most horrendous cough.  I had convinced myself that I had coughed him out but obviously that didn't happen. The mind plays horrible tricks as I had terrible dreams too.on my positive cycles I had dreams of it not working and on my negative cycles ones that I was positive. This time the only dreams I have had are sitting exams which I haven't had to do in years. X


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Well done honkiepink I'm delighted for you a bit of good news on here


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bayliss that certainly make me feel better. Funny story about your dreams. Exams that's a strange one, I can't remember what I've been dreaming yet. But my sleep has been restless and my back has been aching I think I've been sitting around too much. I think I'm going to go for a walk today get some fresh air and blow the cobwebs away xx


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Different shock to the system today - we were given a cyclogest prescription for if I got a BFP. Took it to the chemist following yesterday's OTD and its going to cost a whopping £90 for one month's prescription! Considering i've been bleeding now for 4 days and it's getting heavier it seems increasingly unlikely this baby is in for the long hall  so i may only need a few more cyclogest! Ah well, i guess if this goes wrong we could use them for another cycle....assuming we can save another £7000+!! 

Hope everyone's wait it going well and you're managing to relax a little!


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Vicki, 

Keeping fingers crossed for your BPF and hoping it hangs on in there. 

Thanks Lauren, feeling like its definitely not worked though  

Bayliss did you mean 14dpo or 14dpt? I'm 15dpo now and OTD being tomorrow would be 11dpt....I've done 2 HPTs now, both BFNs and still spotting, I think thats me out for this cycle  Can't imagine it will change by tomorrow as we had 2 healthy blastos put back, it should have been showing by now....

Good luck PUPO ladies, hope you are all having a better day! 

X


----------



## level (May 28, 2011)

Congratulations Honkiepink!!
I've started my period so no I'm definitely out! I've stopped the cyclogest and started reducing my steriods. I feel really weird today - very spaced out. Wondering if it's to do with stopping the drugs.
I'm finding the hardest thing dealing with everyone being sympathetic about it not having worked. I sort of wish I didn't have to hear it.


----------



## hopeful1985 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a BFP at 8dp3dt... should i believe it or too soon?


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi hopefull- I've never tested so early so couldn't tell you but it must be good news xx

Level sorry to hear it's over I've been there so many times now it's horrible xx

Vickyuk - my friend bled really badly and did all the way through this was ivf too. If your still getting NFL don't give up. Wow the cycloest are expensive, I have never got that far. Xxx

Oh btw I have 5 Frosties all blastocysts 1 expanding and 1 hatching all good quality. So pleased xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Galapagos I'm wishing you all the luck for otd 2morro <3 isn't it so weird how we cling to the tinyiest bit of hope, I tested on 8dp5dt with bfn and again on 12dp5dt bfn my otd isn't till Friday I'm my mind it's over but my heart is pulling every bit of hope that Friday will be different ( I'm not sure if I have officially gone crazy lol) boobs hav stopped being sore and I'm getting terrible sharp cramps on left tube only lasted a couple of min's but like you it's giving me a slight hope that something is happening prob af as I'm sure that 12dp5dt a hpt would hav picked up somting  

I believe miracles do happen   Again best of luck for 2morro Galapagos xx


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

Mammyto2 - I think you have tested too early honey xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tigherbounce do you reckon.? Friday will tell    
I may be living in hope but whatever the result fri I am mentally prepared a little bit more than if I hadn't tested.. but I would love nothing better to get on here Friday with a brilliant result... 

I hav to say the support and advice from all you lovely ppl on here is brilliant   I tink I would hav lost the plot a few days ago only for you guys xx weather it be want I wanted to here or jst stating the obvious I'm truly greatfull for all the support.. thank you gals xx


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

Defo honey, it is test date for a reason. Xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tiggerbounce you sound like my sisters lol they keep telling me to keep the faith stranger tings has happened I pray to god that they are right and you but either way I'm mentally prepared for seeing the bfn on Friday but if it changes by then I will be the happiest girl on Friday xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello,

Can I join you ladies?! I am pupo with one top grade AA blast and have one grade BB blast in the freezer. My OTD is 19th Feb. Seems like ages ago! This is our second short cycle ICSI, the first in 2014 resulted in our little
girl <3

Hope you are all doing well and looking forward to riding this crazy 2WW with you! 

Caz x


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi caz, the 19th will be here soon. Good luck xx

Anybody testing tomorrow?


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi caz I hope your 2ww isn't to long for you nd it goes really quickly x 
Hopefull1985 sounds good x
Lauren943  great result on your Frosties hunnie x
Sticky dust to you all


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey Caz. Hope the 2ww is good to you. BFN for me today. 1 day before OTD so will test again tomorrow but reckon I'm out. 

Hope you all survive the 2ww. Good luck to everyone. xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Diztygirl - sorry to hear your news big hugs xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Diztygirl so sorry big hugs to you Hun it's ever so hard xx


----------



## Belle74 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm so sorry for the TMI post, but I need to ask as I still have 4 more days until I can test and I'm going out of my mind with worry. 

I had a bit of cramping on the 3.5dpt which on the 4th day turned into a bit of pink blood when I wiped.
I am praying it is just implantation bleeding, the clinic have upped my pessaries to 3 a day so now I'm on 600mg.  

But the problem is, when I go to the toilet for a no.2 in the morning sometimes I strain (only a little) but when I wipe I have a little bit of brown blood (and on one morning a tiny bit of pink blood) & generally won't get any for the rest of the day. 

Can I ask If anyone else has had this because I thought implantation bleeding was meant to stop after day 5/6. 
Sorry again for the TMI. x


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks guys. xx


----------



## Belle74 (Feb 2, 2017)

I had one 5AA embryo transferred on the 1st of Feb, I had them all frozen as I ended up getting OHSS severely, but they said it defrosted to 100%.

My test date is Sunday 12th and I flip between being so worried and so excited. 
I have bled a little so I am praying it is implantation bleed. 

I know it's only 4 days away until I can test but these 4 days are going to feel like an eternity in my mind. 
Good Luck to the rest of you lovely ladies on here.xx

Ditzygirl, i'm so sorry. Keep a bit of hope, my friend who tested on the OTD said the line was so faint but kept getting stronger every day, so it might be that tomorrow you might see a faint line.xx


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

So sorry Diyzygirl - sending you hugs xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

So sorry Ditzy, big hugs. No words to make it better, just take the time you need to heal I guess x

Thanks ladies. Planning on making my 2WW go as fast as possible with plenty crafting projects and adult colouring in! 

Must remember and watch some funny films too😀

xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Ditzygirl - I never show positive on tests...even with BHCG of over 100.  My daughter was only 35 on OTD so she would not have showed up the day before. 

Belle74 - sounds like you are pregnant to me.  I would try the pessaries up the back door to stop the front bleeding.  Sounds like a bit of implantation blood and spotting with IVF pregnancies is completely normal.  Especially if you had more than one blast transferred.  Try to relax and take it easy though.  No cleaning or strenuous stuff!  

As for the constipation this was always a big pregnancy sign for me.  A squatty potty (google it) or some homemade contraption like it works wonders.


----------



## vickyuk (Mar 26, 2015)

Belle74 - it could definitely still be implantation bleeding...you have good quality embies so that bodes well! I've had brown bleeding since 11dp5dt (now at day15) and i've been reading loads about bleeding. I wouldn't be too worried but keep the clinic informed. Make sure you are drinking loads and loads of water to reduce any straining when you use the toilet....and check out the best position to got the toilet on Google...not the way most if us do it! Good luck with the wait to OTD.

Sorry to hear some of you have had your BFNs. If you're not at testing day yet don't give up hope!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a quick post I'm thinking of going for lunch with friends on Friday. I will be 4days past transfer that's ok isn't it? I drove the car test and today. Is everyone just watching tv all day? Just wondering what is acceptable?
Xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Live - just don't lift heavy things, clean, strenuous exercise or swim.  Perhaps no grog at lunch.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lauren I went for a walk today and aside from running after my toddler that is as much as I hope to do over the next few days! My OH was away from transfer day for 3 nights so just had to kind of get on with it but as long as you are not doing anything crazy you should be just grand  

I am now away to bed to watch Friends with Benefits and eat some chocolate!

Caz x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Teeinparis lol definitely no grog lol. Although I did put red wine in my lamb casserole today but I'm sure 8 hours of cooking would have burnt that off xx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Evening everybody. Hope you don't mind a late joiner? 

I had my 5dt today, with test day being the 19th. 
The Embriologist was really positive. Of our 5 that survived the night, all have progressed well and were of a high grade (4b- does that mean anything to others?) 
We've had 1 put back, and 4 frozen. 
Now chilling out on the sofa 😊  

I'm back at work on Monday, so hoping that'll help me through the 2ww. Looking forward to us supporting each other, and hearing your updates 😀


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Hazy! We are testing date buddies ❤

Sounds like you had a pretty good cycle so well done you and hope the next week and a bit go
fast for you. 

Caz x


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Van, how great to have a test buddy 😊 
I was loving reading your plans of what you'll be doing to pass the time- very creative! As for the adult colouring books, my husband was practically disown ingredients me when I was doing them on the train on our way to all our appointments 😂 😂 I found them so helpful though. 

For the lady that was talking about constipation, I have this problem from time to time, and having it now as a result  (I think) of the medications. I have a few tinned prunes to help me to go which helps. 

Good luck ladies that are still waiting to test x


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi caz & hazyshade ah brilliant that you are test buddies   wish you both all the luck in the world on the 2ww x
Afm.. otd is 2morro not holding much hope dho from my 2 early tests of bfn.! But miracles do happen and I hope my little frostie is one of them,  
Hello to every1 sorry if I missed anyone x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hee Hee Hazy, my OH thinks I am crazy too but never mind 😂🙈 Oh and the Pukka three mint tea is supposed to be amazing for constipation...oh the glamour of it all. I felt so odd last night. Was knackered so went to bed early and but started to feel really sick, dizzy and sweaty so ended up getting back up just before midnight and having avocado on toast. I never have midnight snacks! Blooming progesterone. 

Keeping everything crossed for you Mammy, you just never know <3


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I've been a little daft and taken early tests. I'm just finding waiting so hard all the time (next time I'm going to have to go to work on the 2ww) 

I find your support amazing, and I really want the honest truth. 

Did anyone test out there 250 trigger...... and if so, how many days until BFN on a 25ul stick? 

I've got a BFP (for 3 days) and I know deep down it's the trigger shot,,,,, but then I think I never had BFP a year or so ago when I tested 7 days past trigger.

I'm 8dp5dt on natural FET but I had a trigger shot 6.5 days ago. I'm BFP on clear blue and Sainsbury's.

Google, says 7 days for trigger but then moves on to explain a shot is different from the blood and comes out faster,,,,, and then I have been googling for hours. 

Pls don't mention testing early, I'm just not as strong as other women xxxx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi! 

I am no expert but I don't think you're testing the trigger. I didn't trigger with Ovitrelle but with Pregnyl that is similar and I tested negative as in pure white! not even a faint at 5dpd5t and 7dpd3t  so no trigger. Is the line getting darker or lighter? I know how hard it can be and not wanting to dream and be disappointed later but don't drive yourself mad. Also completely understand the eager to test early...as you can see above. 
Big hug and fingers crossed!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your response xx I'm going a bit mad

Yeah - there Sainsbury's own brands. 

Yesterday at 4pm and this morning at 9am was stronger but that could be because I used fmu.

I'm only 6.5 days past trigger shot. (I had trigger shot on 3rd at 10am around 200 ovitrelle) 

So not a normal trigger shot,,,,,

Did you test out your trigger at all? 

(I've had trigger shot before and bfp after 6 days, that's why I'm starting to think, but maybe my metabolism is lower now) 

Xx

(I'm not telling DH, he won't be happy that I've been testing )


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I remember on my first ivf I had a veeery faint line on my first day of testing, I can't remember for sure what day was it but  it was before day7 on a d3t, further testing showed no line so I assume that was the trigger, on my 5dt I didn't test the trigger at all. 
When I was in my 2ww I was crazy af and googled everything that was there to google, so I found out that the majority gets  a bfp, that is not the trigger  between 5 (extremely early) and 9 dp5dt so that's why I decided to test at 5 days and by day 9 I knew that was a bfn. 
I guess the only way to know for sure is to have a blood test but I wouldn't write off the hpt, If it was the trigger it shouldn't get darker, that's fact.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

It's all down to how quickly your body eliminates it. I test with 10miu sticks but I tested the trigger out both cycles and it took 9 days to leave my body at that sensitivity


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks pollita - Where the sticks strong at 7days past or were they really faded? X


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

They weren't super dark, but they were dark enough to definitely be positive, no doubt about it


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys. How's the first day gone after ET? 
I've decided to bake today a banana bread never done this before so don't know what it will be like. I have my friend coming this afternoon to keep me company. 
Just trying to section the day up so it passes quickly. What is everyone else doing it could give me some ideas xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Argh - this wait is killing me. Wish I had never tested now.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wishing I have no experience of testing out a trigger but I hope this is it for you <3

Lauren that sounds like a good plan and well done on the banana bread. Mine never turns out! I currently have pulled pork in the slow cooker and am cross stitching some Care Bears! It's my birthday tomorrow so looking forward to getting spoilt by my OH!


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wishing sorry I missed your comments on my last round fresh cycle 2yrs ago I got a positive BFP on 8dp5dt and den again on day 12 good luck hunnie x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wishing I think your in a pretty good position at 8dp5dt, I plan to test Tuesday next week and I will be the same but my trigger was 29/1 due to live. Onit will defo not be in my system. Your only testing 3 days before and they only say the 12 dp5dt to rule out chemical I would have thought. I would carry on testing now though every morning til otd xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I actually have never tested positive on a pee stick so I stick to bloods on OTD.  I have a beautiful girl and a few pregnancies under belt and they never work for me!


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

I am driving myself bonkers feeling nothing and knowing the two times I tested positive I had lots of cramping. Otd is 15th  but will be doing hpt on 14th. I haven't told my family and my mum has planned to bring up my niece and nephew up on the 15th ages ago before we knew any dates which is great timing! Need to prepare myself for anything bad or I will be great fun to be around on that day. Choosing which test to use as obviously can be difficult to see some of the lines on the tests and don't want to be squinting thinking am I? But also the words NOT PREGNANT on a digital seems just so Blunt! What tests are you ladies using? I will be 10 days post 3 days transfer. X


----------



## hopeful1985 (Jun 26, 2014)

Clear blue digital is my go to test i dont bother with other brands


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Caz, I know what you mean. The conversations we end up having when talking about ttc! It's certainly very grounding in breaking down barriers 😂 
I tried to get hubby to embrace the colouring books, to no avail 😂 
I felt pretty run down too yesterday and today. Seemed I was very quick to feel tired even though I've done bugger all. I've forced myself today to come to the gym to go on the treadmill-nothing strenuous as I had to reassure my DH, but I'm hoping doing something will help with my sleep. This past 2/3 weeks it's been appalling! 


Wishing, I wouldn't beat yourself up for testing early, and don't think it's about being strong or not. Temptation is a killer, especially when it's something you really want. Maybe be a bit kind to yourself? I'm positive a lot of us ladies have been where you are x
I think at this stage, you gotta do whatever will keep you feeling better. The not knowing is horrid.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for all your lovely comments. Yeah it will definitely show if im pregnant today, it's just my trigger shot being so late, and only 6.5 days past it.

Unfortunately, I think it's still in my system and making my tests go positive.

I used, Sainsbury's own and CB - although I've always previously used frer 

I find the 2ww so hard, and the more times, the harder I find it.... 

Fx tomorrow mornin brings some BFPs. 

Why don't you test at night on the 14th - I'm sure the result will be the same by then xz


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought I would find the 2WW easier this time as had been through it before but it actually makes it harder as I am comparing everything I felt then. But that is silly as it's two different cycles with different meds etc. Plus I was at work last time and think I preferrred that! Hazy if going on the treadmill keeps you sane then go for it I say. Have you been having trouble sleeping? I feel super tired but wake up so much at night! 

Caz x


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh dear! I have to share this with some ladies who'll get it and could do with a chuckle!! 

Tonight was the first night when I was due to be out when my suppository was due. 
I was impressed with myself for thinking ahead to take it with me, and put it in my trouser pocket, only for it to have half melted!! Inserting that suckered was a fun mess in a restaurant toilet I can tell you!! Oh the joys 😂😂😂


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol what a nightmare xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hazy     I bet you wer in a panic in the loo lol


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

You have no idea! 😂 Rolling that bloody thing to get it to stick back together in a cramped cubicle 😣 before getting it to stick elsewhere 🙈 Not an experience I'll be repeating 😕


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Hazyshade you Story made me chuckle. I really felt your pain as those things go into a right sticky mess. Love it when you know the struggles you go through and the prople you are around haven't got a clue what you have had to contend with. A couple of weeks ago we went to my neighbours who has a couple of friends over too for a take away and I knew I was due to have my injection. Of course the take away arrived late and my husband was giving me a look across the table and I was thinking of all sorts of excuses why I had to go home but that I could return about 5 mins later.


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Well girls otd is upon me   I still haven't done it yet decided to go to work first and do it later because I dnt tink I can face goin to work when the test confirms the previous bfn I got.! Its jst confirming what I kno.. anyways I'll pop in again today when I eventually do the test xx love to all you girls here this morning x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck Mammy - will be thinking about you <3

Urgh Hazy I hate those things! Normal people have no idea the things we have to do   I am going out for dinner today so that is a nice thing to look forward to. 

Caz x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck today mammyto2 xx

Well today I am 4dp5dt I am constantly symptom watching and googling god it's driving me up the wall! I have notice that I was hot all night last night but weird . Today I am going out with some friends for lunch so my first proper day out the house. Can't wait. Overall days are going quite quickly. I have just had a call about my freezing costs wow £400 !!! Ouch 
Sending lots of sticky vibes today xxx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

"Sticky vibes" 😂 love it! 

I knew you ladies would feel my pain, and share in the laughter. 

Mammy, I'll be thinking of you today. From what my clinic said, they said if it's negative otd, then to test again in a week in case it's a late implantation. I don't know if that's helpful to you or not? 
Look after yourself xx


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks hazy my otd was 16 days after transfer a very long time lol.. I tested 8 and 12dp5dt and it was negative so if today's is a bfn I'll prob have to just accept it   but in proaying today's test is different   X


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Mammy I am so sorry sweetheart!


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

So finally done my poas today after work and as I suspected it was a BFN..! I have a review on Tuesday I kno so soon but would rather get it out of the way tbh..! So ladies I'm out for now.! 
Sending lots of luck to all you ladies I hope you all get the postitve's you all deserve xx
Love to you all x


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Mammyto2 I am sorry to hear that your test hasn't changed today. Take care and all the best in your review.   x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hiya everyone, can I join please 

Officially in my 2ww after AI via Cryos.  OTD is 24th February   I am now on the Brazil nuts, pineapple juice and milk haha.  Will try anything to help implantation.  

Wishing everyone luck in their 2ww xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

So sorry Mammy😓 Big hugs. 

Hello alittlenervous and welcome. Hopefully your OTD will fly in. Ooh, will milk help? I keep forgetting to buy pineapple but have been taking my Brazil nuts!!

Today I am 4dp5dt and feel like I have been run over by a bus. Knackered, my OH says I look totally out of it. Spaced out to the max!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

CazMc82 Thank you for the welcome   

The fact you're exhausted could be a positive sign!  I know it's to early yet but that sounds good even if being knackered doesn't feel good.  Big hugs and fingers crossed.  If you have a lazy weekend and get plenty of rest x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Cazmc me too I'm the same as you. 4dp5dt I feel tired keep yawning my head off. My boobs feel sore and I had a touch of heartburn earlier. I feel like I'm really symptom watching now!
When is you OTD mine is Thursday 16th but I'm going to start on Tuesday testing xx

Welcome alittlebitnervous hope the passsed for you quickly what plans do you have? Xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks alittlenervous I tend to blame the progesterone for everything! Safer that way 🙈😱 I feel more alert when I eat so will keep eating!! 

Lauren same here, boobs are sore on and off. Toddler kept bashing them earlier and I was screeching in pain! My testing date is 19th and I won't be testing before then. I am literally petrified to test so once is enough for me😬


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Strange we had transfer same day but test day is 3 days apart. Mine is live and your is fet that's the only difference they may be making you wait full 2weeks xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine was a fresh transfer too, not a fet but odd about the different test dates! I waited 2 weeks last time so don't mind doing the same this time 😀


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Lauren   Sending you loads of luck to 

I plan of getting out walking this next week to help implantation and I am taking plenty of selenium, eating brazil nuts, drinking milk and pineapple juice, not together I may add lol!

Fingers crossed everyone, sending lots of baby dust you way xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone else freak out when their period is due?! I know I am probably on enough progesterone to hold it off but it's due tomorrow and makes me nervous even though it's a week before OTD! 

Happy weekend everyone. Do you all have plans? Quiet own here but will do some house decorating planning and sewing <3


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey cazmc due to mine being approx 34 day AF mine isn't due til next Saturday but it did come before OTD last time so it still makes me nervous every time I go. 
I normally play golf at the wends so my OH will still go and leave me bored at home to play my Wii and watch Netflix !! 
Might see if I can get sone craft stuff off amazon for tomorrow 
Xxx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Morning ladies. 

Sorry ro hear your news Mammy. Hope Tuesday goes well for you and you get an idea/plan going forwards. Remember to look after yourself and take your time xx 

Welcome alittlenervous sounds like you're well away with the different foods. I read that avacado is good for it too, but hadn't heard about milk. I'll give it a go. 
After reading something I became a bit preoccupied with not getting a uti  (God knows why I'd get one now when I haven't ever before), so I'm drinking a glass of cranberry juice every day- whatever keeps down there healthy can't be a bad thing! 😂

Caz, I've been feeling quite bloated and sore boobs- but I had that since the injections. I notice when I'm sitting down I get a bit of a cramp-like feeling too, but it goes quickly. 
I hope you're able to take it easy x 
I'm back at work on Monday and feeling a little apprehensive about it, plus I'm sure I'll start feeling the tiredness once I'm in a bit of structure 😕 

Lauren/Caz, we're you a 3dt or 5dt? I wonder if that's the difference with your otd? 

I'm hoping to finish my Curtains today as well as a few house jobs, then at the gym tomorrow morning with a friend. I know going back to work is going to be the sensible thing, but a part of me is feeling a bit apprehensive about it. No one at work knows why I've been off, and I'm not sure what I'll say when people ask what I got up to 🤔🤔🤔
Have a restful weekend ladies 😁


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh Lauren that just have been hard 😬 I generally have really short cycles so if it would come early I would expect it way before OTD. Knicker watch for me I guess! Yay get some craft supplies in and see how you get on. Today we are working on doing a picture wall in the hall. Will be nice to have my family photos up again😀

Hazy I feel similiar with cramps when I sit down or lie down, I toss and turn all night. Argh! Is the UTI risk from the pessaries? That would make sense! I worked for most of my 2WW last time although it was a desk based job, what do you do? It was brilliant for taking my mind off it, I just threw myself into it to distract myself!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hazyshade I'm 5dt too same as cazmc. What's UTI not heard that one before?

I brought a crochet kit it's coming tomo!!! Yay 

I have back twinges, very tired, a bit sneezy and sniffly this morning but it's about gone now. Slight headache oh god I hope these are all positive signs and not just the cyclogest and Fragmin that I'm on !!!
Sending sticky dust xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lots of sticky dust! Yay for crocheting! YouTube has lots of good video tutorials too. I am a little sniffly today too. Random isn't it?


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Very random let's hope it's the sticky dust getting up our noses lol! 
I've also decided I want new blinds so I'm going to measure them today, you planning your decorating got me thinking !! Xx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry, uti is urinary tract infection.
I can't remember what I was reading, but it was certainly in relation to ivf. Possibly to do with the medications, but I can't be sure. When I read it, it occurred to me that I wanted to take precaution against getting one (though the amount of liquid I'm drinking this is doubtful anyway!) So I started having a small glass of cranberry juice a day. 
Crikey you ladies are crafty!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hiya hazyshade, thank you for the welcome   Lol I know what you mean!! I read something and google like mad and if I find it works or not to try I either go all out doing it or avoid like the plague!      Milk is supposed to help thicken the womb lining so aids implantation, pineapple juice supposed to help blood flow to the womb and ovaries so making it alive and healthy and Brazil nuts full of natural selenium.  Since my miscarriage I have been researching like a loon in preparation for this cycle 

Caz yes I get nervous when my period is due too.  I am usually every 28 to 30 days but this month was a bit of a panic as didn't get my surge till day 18/19 so wil be a 34/35 day cycle so will be a nervous wreck from day 28!  

Hiya Lauren 

Hope everyone has a relaxed weekend xx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone

I'm 38 years of age and on my first cycle of ICSE, i had 4 eggs collected and 2 out of 4 fertilised and where grade 2. I had ET yesterday at 9:30am with both embryo's being put back.

This is such a strange experience, i have never been pregnant and nor has my partner fathered any children. I really don't know what to expect, and feel like my whole life is on hold..it will be a relief to know either way.

I am so proud of my partner and i for getting to this stage, even if we don't get a pregnancy..i know we can go this far if we have to try again.

I just wondered when does the embryo implant? we had our transfer on day 3..did anyone feel anything?

Annie XXXXX


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome Anniemaggs       I know what you mean about feeling life on hold, this 2ww is the worst!!  Wishing you lots of luck and sending baby dust your way xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Annie! Welcome. The embryo can implant anytime over the next few days for you but it is really hard to decipher what it feels like. You might feel cramping but that could be progesterone. Just imagine it snuggling in and making itself at home <3

Lots of luck!


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Awww thanks for your replies...yes been getting a bit of cramping but putting that down to progesterone..

How do you keep yourself busy? i go for a walk everyday..i cant read because i cant concentrate..listen to music..knit and do colouring in! keeps me nice and calm..does everyone else talk all about it a lot! lol!
xxxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Doing much the same as you and trying to limit my googling!  Netflix and sudoku for me tonight and trying not to think about the cramps I have which feel an awful lot like AF cramps. Annoying!


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes i'm trying to limit my googling too...it's hard though because your trying to find answers..and hope! 

Can period like cramps be a sign of pregnancy or implantation? how far away are you from test date? x

Ps Netflix is my saviour!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah the cramps can be a sign of both and also the progesterone. It mimics all pregnancy signs though, it's a pain! Boo. But I do remember having some in my first cycle which was successful so trying not to view them too negatively. 

My test date is a week tomorrow! When is yours?


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't worry (i know that's impossible) i'm sure it will all work out OK...and like you say you had some in your first cycle...so it's hopefully good news for you (fingers crossed) i keep saying to myself could this really happen to me? doubting my body..and then the next minute i'm thinking but what if it does? oh my goodness that would be a miracle! what if i have twins? then i think come back down to earth...

i have a lowish AMH 8.5 and my partner a v low sperm count (like yours)..we had iCSE..I had ET yesterday morning..so i've got ages to wait..test day is around the 24th Feb..

I hope your week goes Ok..and you have lots to keep you going..

x

Ps did you get pregnant with your first cycle?


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

We are similiar as my AMH is 9! There is no reason why it cannot and will not work so keep the faith <3

Yes my two year old little girl is from my first ICSI cycle and this is my second cycle. So first time success stories do exist. IVF is unpredictable so one day at a time!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been researching trigger shots for 3 days, hours at a time. 

They either have a half life of 30 hours or 1k leaves your system per day and should be gone by 12 days.

It all depends if your using fmu, same pregnancy sticks, could be a chemical, you could be pregnant'

It's the post frustrating thing in the world, I'm in the same boat waiting for my tests to go darker, I'm 8 days past trigger and lines are getting there,,,,, I think. 

Only time will tell,,,,, The past few days I've tested on multiple sticks xx

Ps I hope your hydro is clipped or removed xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Annie I keep myself occupied by getting out the house as I know walking good for the womb.  When at home I am in the kitchen baking or entering competitions online. I'm on of those competition people you see in magazines lol.    My test day is also 24th Feb! Fingers crossed xx 

CupcakeAddict, welcome  😊  Bless you hun! I have no experience of trigger shots so someone will come along soon and help out with that, I do know that the drug can show hcg for up to 14 days so depending on result may give a false poitive but that doesn't mean it's not positive either.      This 2ww is the worst part but as your trigger was 28th January I'ld say sounding more like a true positive.  Give it till Monday then test again.    Good luck hun xx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Alittlenervous

Thank you for your reply..So your the same test day as me! eeek..seems ages away doesn't it..?

Online competitions sound like a good idea..i may do the same..

Good luck..!

CupcakeAddict good luck i really hope it's great news for you...stay strong xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Morning everyone! 

Hope you are all feeling good. My period is due today (a whole week before OTD as I have a short cycle) so definitely feeling nervous esp as I had some really uncomfy cramps last night. But feeling ok as listened to nice piano music to send me to sleep and have 3 pairs of dungarees to sew up for my little girl today <3


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning all Cazmc hope the AF stays away and the progesterone does its job. 
Asf terrible night sleep I felt like I was in the exorcist I woke my partner up and told him that I was on the ceiling and they were trying to push me out! Also hot sweats as well. Don't remember having this on my other rounds. 
Not sure what to make of that!!! Any thoughts lol xxx
Crochet kit coming today  whoop whoop xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay! Let me know how you get on wth the crochet 👏🏻

I have had hot sweats and I do remember them from my first round and the first few weeks of pregnancy so you never know. I hate them as I am usually always cold! 😂


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I've googled them and they are not a side affect of Fragmin or cyclogest so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Ladies

Well i had cramping yesterday evening and felt very tired, slept well but was up at 6am to do my pessarie..i didn't have cramp when i woke up but did after progesterone so i know it must be that..

Im not really getting hot sweats..am getting very odd dreams though..  

I keep thinking about whats going on inside..from the moment i wake up...today i will keep myself busy by making some cards..and knitting.


Can i ask? my partner is extremely supportive and is running round me at the mo..getting anything i want or feel like...so lovely..
Do any of you feel like you are going on a bit toooo much about things to your partner? i can see that he drifts off sometimes when i'm talking about how i'm feeling..but to be fair i think i am going on about it way too much!

lol!  Annie xxxx

Lets hope all our twinges and cramps are the start of something magic xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I probably did talk about it a lot first time round so I can sympathise. Discussed less this time! My OH switched off a little too, he was always thinking about it but didn't find it necessary to talk about it all the time. That's  just him though!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

This is my 7th go at so not so much talking about just a lot of googling going on!! 

Crocheting is frustratingly I can't get past the first bit argh 😤 lol it's meant to occupying me and relaxing lol 😂 back to Netflix it is then a bit of Luke Cage xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

It is a frustrating craft! Google Bella Coco on YouTube, she is ace 😀 I have done some cross stitching Care Bears and now I am going to sew up some Hello Kitty dungarees. We also finished the photo wall in our hall but I need to update the photos so I need to look out some this afternoon. Plus fajitas for dinner, it's a good day. 

Does anyone else find the second week of the two week wait easier?! I definitely do until the day before, then panic sets in. I went back to work in the second week on my first round so just going to treat it like any other week so taking my little one to classes etc and have made our weekly meal plan. BFP I'm coming for ya 🙌🏻


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

CazMc82 I have had nightmares 2 nights in a row now waking up crying and in a hot sweat. Last night's I was being attacked and people were trying to trap me in a lift and taser gun me! My mouth has also been getting extremely dry at night too to a point I feel I will choke as no saliva to allow me to swallow. 
I had a spot of blood when I blew my nose this morning and got all excited thinking it could be a sign to suddenly think moments later that I am on Clexane which helps thin the blood. I moaned that I wasn't feeling any cramps and then when I felt some cramping a couple of days later I moaned that I felt it was my period. Second guessing any symptoms but knowing deep down it is more than likely all the blinking medication.  I am testing 1 day early so only 2 more sleeps x 
Sending positive vibes to everyone     x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Annie, yes same test day eeekkk!!!  I know I will drive myself mad this next 12 days symptom spotting.  I need to keep busy for sure!  

Caz hope period stays away hun and that BFP is just a few days away 

Mamai welcome!!  Hot drinks ok as long as decaf, although when pregnant you are allowed up to 200mg a day.  I drink decaf tea and have a small latte maybe 3x a week.    Pineapple is good but some say don't have the core as it has something in it that can cause uterine contractions so everything but the core but then others say the core the best part lol.  Pineapple juice just as long as not from concentrate is great, around 150ml glass a day


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all hoping I can join, I'm finally here with 2 5 day embryos transferred yesterday. I had acupuncture yesterday and have also been on the pineapple juice since EC. Had one failed transfer before and want to do everything I can not to feel the guilt of 'why did it not stick for me?!'

Off to my GP this afternoon for a sick note - is anyone else having 2 weeks off? Last time I was so stressed out and emotional I just don't want to be at work. I'm also a manager and my boss didn't make things any easier last time.

So excited, nervous, emotional, terrified, optimistic all rolled into one!


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me joining in here. I had 2 blasts transferred on Sat so currently on day 2 of my 2ww.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi ladies! And welcome 😀 Hope the 2WW goes fast for you, it's not an easy few weeks is it?! 

I worked for most of 2WW last time but I loved my job and it took my mind off this things but I have a supportive boss so I can't blame you for taking the time off. Now I am a stay at home mum for my first time ICSI success so no time off again but it is different I guess!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome little dreamer and Beth. 
I have ahead sick note I will have had 2.5 weeks by the time I go back to work. I'm on the Hine run now I'm 7dp5dt testing Thursday. 

Still symptom spotting, still got slight headache? Been emotional, vivid dreams and night sweats. Hope this is real is it finally my turn.

Lots of sticky dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

HI everyone and good luck! 

Lauren, I'm resting the same day as you. I'm doing a medicated FET with Progynova and Prontogest, so thinking symptoms are actually side effects...but they are: headache, sore big boobs, sleepy. The other side effects have eased off a bit. 

Wishing you lots of luck for Thu! How you feeling? I'm wavering between positive and not. Gets harder as OTD approaches. X


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm in my 2ww - 4DPO - 1st IUI. Driving myself insane by symptom spotting when realistically I know that the symptoms are due to the trigger shot or (hopefully not) AF which is due in around 15 days. 

This isn't an easy journey at any stage is it?!

Good luck to all of you x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Evie because this cycle has been so different to all my others. My DP is convinced it's worked. I go through stages of feeling positive and then negative and emotional!! It's the first time we've reached blastocyst stage and we've had top grade hatching and expanded. Which was a shock for me. So used to getting a negative outcome if you look at my history. We got 5 frosties too. Only had them a couple of times. Xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you Lauren 👌🏻❤ The last few days of the 2WW are the worst...

My OH is  confident about our cycle too as we have never had a top grade blast before but we will see. Six days left!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Defo agree that the last few days are the worst. I've never had a bfp   so not feeling extremely optimistic, but still feeling hopeful.  Our embie was not top quality and had not yet expanded at transfer, but I'm praying it's a little fighter   xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

My first cycle wasn't a blast and gave me my little girl so stay strong and positive


----------



## JoBell (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi ladies  Can I join you please? 

I'm 2dp 5dt with a 'beautifully stunning' blast. The words of the embryologist lol. I've been poorly with OHSS but I'm finally starting to feel a bit better. I'm on those lovely Cyclogest pessaries which are causing most of my symptoms. I get pains in my stomach and chest and can feel quite breathless. This 2WW is killing me already! I had some crampy pains yesterday and they seem to be more like stabbing pains today. I'm reading into every single pain!! Ahhhhh lol. 

Sending you all a hug x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome Littledreamer!  I know what you mean about needing a calm 2 weeks.  I had a miscarriage Christmas Day just 5 weeks and I always blame myself for it not sticking so this 2 weeks trying to do calming things, all the right supplements, foods, walking as good for uterine blood flow.  Sending you lots of baby dust x

Beth welcome too  Good luck and hope the next 2 weeks go fast for you x

Lauren keeping everything crossed for that BFP 

Evie stay positive hun that this is the BFP you've been waiting for x

JoBell, welcome     Oh hugs! Heard OHSS isn't pleasant.    I know what you mean about reading into every twinge.  I walked into town yesterday and had pain in my groin and low down right ovary area and I never do so I was thinking alsorts!  This 2ww is a nightmare.  Good luck for the BFP x


----------



## Ceridanielle (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi ladies, 
I'm in the dreaded 2ww for the 6th time.  On Friday 10/02/17 we had a hatching five day blast transfered. 
No I must confess I'm a serial poas and up until this morning I have had clear negatives, for the last few rounds I only ever do one in the morning but for some reason today I done another after lunch and to my surprise I have the faintest positive, but definitely two lines. Is this too early 3.5dp5dt? 

Ceri


----------



## JoBell (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Ceri  My transfer was the day after yours. I haven't even bought tests yet as I know I'll be tempted to do one lol. I tested early in our first cycle and got positives everyday but ended up with a negative on test day so I learnt my lesson and I'm going to try to resist doing it again. Good luck! I hope you continue to get positives  x


----------



## Ceridanielle (Jan 19, 2016)

Last may I didn't get positives until 6dp and sadly miscarried at 6.5 weeks.  This time round have responded immensely well to meds and was scanned on day ten and my lining was at 8mm then. That has never happened never gotten over 7.2.  Plus this time no extending the transfer date ect so I feel so positive this time xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow 5 embryos transfer what country are you in? Way too early to test. I am 7dp5dt and I am testing on wed officially Thursday! But if you can handle the negatives then go for it. Don't forget your trigger. 
Been out for lunch today it was good to get out I haven't done anything really but sofa or bed or cooking!!
2 more sleeps xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

lol completely ready that wrong a 5 day hatching blast lol 😂


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

5 embryos would be quite something! Fingers crossed for you Ceri, guess just keep an eye on those tests or stop now and not test till OTD. Just whatever you are comfortable with I guess!

Been feeling very nauseous here today, had to cut a walk short as it was that bad🙈 Thought utrogestan had less side effects but I guess not. Yuk. 

More sewing for me tonight and Pretty Little Liars on Netflix!


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Looking for a bit of advice regarding testing. 

I had DIUI procedure on 31/01/17 to try for baby no2. It was my 3rd cycle overall but 1st self funded one. Had 2 NHS cycles of DIUI in 2014 with #1 being unsuccessful and #2 resulting in our now 21 almost 22 month old daughter.

Well I was told to test on 17/02/17 but I can't understand why as both of my other 2 cycles it was 15 days after IUI I was asked to test. Anyway, I couldn't wait until Friday to test so I tested firstly on days 9,10,11 and 12 with Internet test strips,  and a clear blue digital today (day 13) I got a very faint line on the internet tests all the days I tested with them but yet today the digital test said 'Not Pregnant' I am very confused by this due to the test strips showing a second line albeit very faint to extent you have to kind of hold the test at an angle to see it. The line appeared within a couple of mins of doing the test it wasn't coloured though just a silvery line. Is this an evap line or a faint BFP? Reason I ask is because this is what happened when I was pregnant with DD I had took a test hospital provided me with although had used Internet test strips a few days before the OTD then hospital test when I was supposed to test and when I saw hospital test was a BFP (day 15 after IUI) I used a clear blue digital on day 16 after IUI and it said clearly "Pregnant 1-2" should I assume I am not pregnant for definite or will testing on Friday make all the difference? I thought by me testing today with a proper test would show something after getting the same type of line o had with DD. If it hadn't been for this line on a few cheap test strips I'd never of used a digital now I am confused and wish I had just saw out the horrible 2WW but patience isn't my strong point hence testing a little early.

Thanks


----------



## Catwoman86 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hiya,

So having tested on multiple brands of tests, I think theres a massive difference between them all. The internet ones were always a bit sketchy with me - had lots of possible evaps and couldn't tell - then I witched to First Response and got a definite pink line. 

If I were you I'd stop using the internet ones, and use first response. It's more sensitive than the digital ones (i.e. picks up a positive much sooner). I always tested positive 12 days post egg collection (so 2 days before period), but it also depends when the embryo implants. If you don't get a positive today, leave it two days and check again - you may be surprised.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Evening ladies. I had a bit if a full-on weekend, hence being a bit absent on here. Yesterday was the first day in a long time I didn't have the ivf journey on my mind, and it was lovely. I spent the day with my young nieces watching Sing and playing a dance game on the WiFi 😁
I feel like I've come back to earth with a bump today though 😕 and it's over something that is going to sound really trivial  (apologies in advance for my craziness) 
Growing up, my late Mum really liked Eric Clapton, and a couple of songs in particular have always stayed with me. When I was pregnant the first time, one of these songs came on the radio and I really felt like it was her telling me "it wasn't to be this time" and we then discovered it was ectopic. 
One of the songs has been on the radio today, and now I'm really wondering if it's the same message again.
I know it sounds really balmy, and unhelpful, but I can't shake this feeling and don't know what to do 🙁 

Sorry for no personals. I'll read and catch-up what's been going on over the weekend in a bit.
I know I need to pick myself up. Some days are easier than others (and I can't drink wine!)


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Aww Hazy I can totally understand why that song affected you so much. I think you should focus and look back  on the lovely day you had with your nieces when you didn't think about IVF. Or think that your mum is with you via the Eric Clapton song but it doesn't necessarily have the same message this time. Big hugs though xx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Caz. I know it's silly (I'm frustrated at myself for not being able to let it go). 
How are you doing otd-buddy? 😂 


I have taken some inspiration from some of you ladies though, to give me something less nuts to focus on...I now own knitting needles and wool courtesy of the local pound shop. I've been looking at some YouTube videos to help get me started 👍 

Welcome to all the new ladies on here, hope your 2ww goes well for you


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay knitting is good! I am very bad at it but always mean to try again 🙈

I am doing ok; feel pretty happy which is nice. Quiet day tomorrow but I am looking forward to it actually. I have quite enjoyed my more laidback lifestyle!! I am currently watching The BAFTA's on catch up, I do love an awards show. 

8dp5dt tomorrow. Eek. I do wonder what is going on in there!


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes I wonder too.
At first I imagined them swimming about scoping the place 😂 
I know what it's doing to me on the outside my boobs are really sore, and my stomach feels a bit bloated. These meds are a bit of a ball-ache, though worth it if there's a bfp at the end of the tunnel. 

Glad you're relaxing and looking after yourself x


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies, however don't think there's any need to buy a FR test now as I have what looks like AF starting now. So gutted I couldn't even make it to OTD.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Femamsmurf- are you sure it's AF and not spotting? So sorry hun, I know no words help really  

How's everyone else dping?  8dpt for me today. OTD is tomorrow, but waiting until Thu  as have a work thing tomorrow am, and dint think I'll be able to cope if it's BFN.
I'm on injectable progesterone, so it's keeping AF away. Can't stop thinking about if it's worked now. If AF was on its way, but drugs were keeping bleeding away, would I be having cramps? I don't really have any, just the last couple of days could feel something mild that reminds me of cramps in the morning...xx


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Well my OTD is tomorrow but I took a clear blue digital test this morning which was a BFN   absolutely gutted as we have literally tried everything this time. I am 10 days past 3 day transfer and on my 2 previous pregnancys I showed a positive by today. I am absolutely gutted and have a headache from crying. I literally can't do this journey anymore. I am so very fortunate to have my very precious miracle son and will also always be a mummy to an angel too. Enough is enough! 
Wishing everyone else dll the best and hope you can get your dreams x x


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Bayliss I'm so sorry you don't have your BFP. This journey is so cruel. Will you test tomorrow anyway?

I was watching football on the TV last night, screaming at the TV and remembered I'm supposed to be staying calm! I see a few ladies on here keeping busy with knitting etc but I don't think that's for me. Netflix binge it is then!

I'm only on day 2 and wishing it was next week already so I can get this wait over with. I know from the last time the second week is the hardest, but I'm still wishing my life away. 

Hope everyone is ok today xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bayliss sorry to hear your news this morning it still could happen delayed implantation. You are only 10dp3dt my OTD for 5dt is 10dp5dt so surely this is too early. 
Hey littledreamer I tried crochet it stressed me out it's really hard so I have got a cross stitch now to do and I've already snapped the needle on that!! 
Defo Netflix for me too any suggestions I've watched Jessica Jones, Luke cage and daredevil. Was going to try van helsing but if there any really good suggestions let me know.
So last night was a strange one, really odd vivid dream. Hot sweats again. But struggled with sleep last night and I had tummy pains lower tummy  not like af pains it was very strange , I had to cuddle a pillow to rest my tummy up to it xxxxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds promising Lauren esp of these are things you have not felt before  

So sorry Bayliss, cuddle your little miracle even tighter today. And test again, I have a super long wait for OTD so I guess my clinic definitely think late implantation is common. Hang in there. 

Little Dreamer I did laugh at you shouting at the football on TV! That will keep that embryo busy, love it and keeps the blood pumping <3

Evie I am the same as you today 8dp5dt and feel the same way about cramps. Not really sure what to think. Had bouts of nausea,  hot sweats, been sleepy, odd cramps and headaches. All of which I will blame progesterone for. Who knows what is real and what isn't! 

So sorry Smurf esp to bleed before OTD. How much progesterone are you on? Really hope it is just implantation bleeding. 

Another quiet day today as no classes on for my little one so will go to work this morning and then I am going to start sewing up a t-shirt. Rock and roll! 

To anyone testing today good luck <3


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

CazMc8 - I wasn't on any progesterone as cycle was unstimulated/Natural cycle. We decided to do a natural cycle as it was all that was required when we had our daughter as she was conceived on the second try. I thought at first there's a chance the bleeding could be implantation as it started off really strange like (sorry if TMI) was brown not red like it normally is. I think it's def AF though as woke up to red this morning and I have the cramps now too :-(

Evie - unfortunately it's a definite BFN for me as woke up to a bit of red today so I'm sure it's AF now. Got the cramps to go with it too. Good luck for testing.


Sorry that you got a BFN Bayliss. Hope you are ok.


Good luck to whoever else is testing and good luck also to those on the horrible 2WW or currently going through a treatment cycle.


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

I said I would stay strong this time and not buy a pregnancy test until the day before OTD to avoid testing early. Day 2, and I just happened to walk down that aisle in Asda and see they were on offer. Oops!

I see a lot on here with people testing early. Any of you ladies definitely holding off until OTD?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Dreamer, I'm definitely waiting till OTD. In fact, I'm waiting until the day after as have a work thing tomorrow and not sure I can cope with that if it's BFN. I never test early, as I've never had a bfp...also, prefer being in the pupo bubble than bfn...but lots of peeps get art bfp, so do whats right for you to get through the horrid 2ww xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I won't be testing early either, it's not for me! I didn't test early my first cycle either and will just use the test the clinic gave me.

I like being in the pupo bubble too!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Bayliss so sorry it's a BFN.  It's such a harsh emotional times and struggling with it all to. Give your little one a big hug and don't give up hope completely till OTD. Sending you a huge huge hug  

Hazyshade, I know what you mean about looking out for signs as do the same.  Try not to think it's a bad one, just a sign your Mum is there watching over you through the journey  

Femsmurf sorry AF has started. Hope you're ok xx

Me I woke up with awful period type pains but I am only on day 22 of cycle and inseminated cycle day 18 and 19 as ovulated late so to early for implantation pains.  Worried maybe I have a cyst so booked into gp. Earliest appointment 20th March!!  Mt OTD is 24th Feb


----------



## hopeful1985 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mamai i tested BFP 8dp3dt this time.. and my last BFP was 9dp3dt if that helps? Xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Mamai- I love that you're doing ivf with your girlfriend's eggs and you carrying 😍. I rested for 2 days after transfer then went back to work for 2 days and now I'm on half-term so I've been lucky to chill for most of the 2ww (although for me it's 10 days as 5dt). Xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay well done on the Frosties! Ours is a Grade BB too but I don't know much about grading to be honest 😱

We had a Nando's the other day so I say go for it but maybe the pizza instead of Indian, my acupuncture lady said not to have anything that could upset my tummy! Enjoy x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

We don't test with pee sticks or before OTD.  My numbers are usually low so don't register on peesticks or for that matter ever!

We had a 5CC but they deemed not good enough to freeze.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Our clinic ranks blastocysts in a different way. Out of 5 and out of 3. 
Right I'm testing tomo dp doesn't want me to in case it hasn't worked but I'm only test only 1 day early. So I'll be 9dp5dt it should show if worked as it was exactly 2 weeks tomo from egg collection.
Xx


----------



## Ceridanielle (Jan 19, 2016)

I haven't had five embryos ladies,  this is my 6th round only had one five day blastocyst.  Must of typed wrong.  Can't be a trigger shot as it was an f.e.t,  I only had the one faint bfp yesterday all the rest been negative I'm dreading it being a chemical.  Any success stories out there I'm going mad


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Ceridanielle what tests have you been using hun?  Are you using the same tests yesterday had a bfp on as you have had the negatives?

I know what you mean about going mad testing.  I had a positive on a first response 4 days before period due whereas all the cheapies were negative then nothing else showed up as positive until period due day.  I am resisting testing until a week Friday but almost certain it's not worked this month due to timing


----------



## Ceridanielle (Jan 19, 2016)

Just eBay cheapie I he'd the same ones on my last cycle,  had the faintest faint line yesterday at 3dp5dt then have had nothing but negatives since yesterday lunch time. Im really dreading it was just a short quick chemical. Surly if it was an early implanted they would stay positive? Arrrghhhhh


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

It could have just been a bad evap line or dodgy test? It was early so hopefully there is still time for it go positive Ceri?

I honestly feel like AF is en route tonight. Totally messing with my head esp as if was due yesterday  

Good luck for tomorrow morning Lauren, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Ceridanielle (Jan 19, 2016)

Cazmc82 I'm hoping it's a bad evaporation line and that my real positive shows up in the next few days. Hope Af don't turn up for you, when is you official test day xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am definitely thinking evap line esp as others in same batch were negative. Keeping everything crossed for you  

My test day is Sunday, ages away. Argh.


----------



## Ceridanielle (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine is on Tuesday, please keep me posted how u get on xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I will Just you keep yourself occupied lovely and we shall see what next week brings x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Ceridanielle very early for a positive yet so don't give up yet.  Wait a few days and maybe try a first response as they are very reliable

Lauren huge good luck for tomorrow. Sending lots of baby dust your way xx

Caz hope AF stays away for you and you get that bfp xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning guys so I got a BFP this morning, feint and then went stronger after 5mins or so. Been getting some strong pains hoping it's just wind and will pass. Official day tomo with bloods but signs are looking good. My chemical one has never looked this strong. Fingers crossed it sticks now xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Congrats Lauren!!!   that's fab news! Xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay! So many congrats Lauren, delighted for you and so so hoping it is a sticky one <3


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi ladies I had my two little embies put back where they belong yesterday, after a failed fet in December really hoping these two snuggle in.

Have to read back but congratulations Lauren!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Caz , Evie and Pheeny xx
Welcome pheeny it's always good to get them back in. When's your OTD. Xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

25th, only 11 days which I was surprised about


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Was it frozen at day 5? X


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes - still seems short though


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Congratulations Lauren, fab news xx 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Hope you're looking after yourself and keeping occupied. 

After a bit of a rubbish day the other day, a decent nights sleep has sorted me out, and I'm back to feeling calm and balanced again. Thank you for all your support 😘 
I started to have cramping every now and then that comes and goes during the day and night. Do others have this? What do you make of it? 
I started back at work this week, and finding it so helpful for keeping myself occupied. 4 days to go till otd, eeek!!


----------



## Ceridanielle (Jan 19, 2016)

Congratulations Lauren yay a bfp xxxxxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pheeny I have had 5dt my test date is tomo which is 10days. That's good it's less time to wait xx


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

lauren943- Congrats on your BFP! So exciting! I've never had one but dream of the day I finally see that 2nd line.

Currently 4dp5dt and no noticeable symptoms that can't be explained by the cyclogest and progynova I'm taking. Already losing hope and preparing for the worse.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Beth I only seen one once before this is my 7th go, don't give up hope. 

Thanks Ceri xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations Lauren, that's great news xx 

Welcome pheeny and good luck for that bfp x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Has it sunk in yet Lauren?! 

When I wake up tomorrow I will have 3 sleeps. Eek!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

No I keep thinking it's going to be chemical and be gone tomo! I'm sure it willlwhen bloods gave confirmed it. I'll let you know how I get on tomo. As I did use an early response one xx
Yay 3 sleeps to go for you everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I can imagine it just feel very odd after everything you have been through. Sending all positive vibes your way! Dreading Saturday the most though as my OH is usually off but is away this Saturday so it may feel like the longest day EVER!


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

So many symptoms that I half feel positive but then the other half of me keeps shushing them down and thinking it's just AF coming. Argh I wish there was a way to tell!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Testing tomorrow and getting so scare! Can't think about anything else and am super consious of every little feeling! Grrrrrrr!  It's so hard! My DH has also been away as my fil is really ill, so feeling sorry for myself on my own. I just made a massive bowl of popcorn to consol myself  . 

Also, how mAmy hours do you need to be asleep for it to count as fmu? I've been waking up in the middle of the night and don't really want to test at say, 2am...xx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Lauren, I'm sure everything we be great and you can start to believe in your BFP 😁❤ 

Kym, I know what you mean, it's so frustrating. I've been having cramps the past couple of days, but then today it felt more like AF. I'm doing my best to ignore them otherwise I may drive myself potty. How are you keeping yourself occupied and distracted? How many days till otd for you? 

Good luck for tomorrow Elie, popcorn sounds a great consoling food. Have you got a film to go with it? 
Sorry to hear your FiL is unwell. Will your hubby be away just for tonight or a few days? 
Look after yourself, and I look forward to hearing your update. Praying for a BFP for you xx 
As for timing, I don't think there is any rules, but maybe consider what your chances of getting back to sleep if you do test? But you gotta do whatever is right for you xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Hazy   yes, watching a french drama called "the wait" not sure why I chose it. Think I needed something that required my concentration. Hubby left on Tuesday and will stay there till Saturday. Plan is for me to go there Friday. Do hope I can bring some good news  . Think I'll test not in the middle of the night...that would be horrible! Thanks so much for your well wishing! Xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Having a really bad feeling. I retested with a cheap £1 test and it was negative so did my second first response one which was Positive again so now I'm worried sick xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Lauren, I've never had a bfp, but I think trust the first response tests! Xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Lauren I didn't show up positive on the cheap pound shop ones until I was a few days past period due but first response showed a faint positive before period was due as super sensitive so I would say it's positive if shown up within the 3 minutes.  Good luck for tomorrow xx

Evie good luck for tomorrow, hoping you get that BFP!! xx

Mamai big hugs.  I too worry about stress during the 2ww but I did a lot of research and apparently no risk if suffer from stress or anxiety to pregnancy or implantation.    Try and keep active as gentle activity such as walking helps blood flow to the uterus and in turn implantation xx

Me I am only 5dpo and 6 days past insemination.  I have been having horrid period type pains all day.  Am on cycle day 24 but didn't ovulate until day 19 so period due a week Friday.  I know it's too early for implantation pains so am worried that I have period type pains and feel already it's going to be a definite go.  I only have enough money left for one more go next month so am afraid it will never happen.  Been crying all day.  So silly and emotional


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't give up alittlenervous, are you on any meds that could cause the cramps? Hang in there <3

Good luck for tomorrow Evie, keeping everything crossed for you. 

More Pretty Little Liars for me, did some sewing but it didn't turn out as planned! Ha! Should really have done some tidying up but couldn't be bothered


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi mamai, could you say you've hurt your back to your bro's? That way they can be gentle without knowing? 
I understand what you're saying about the pressure of not saying. But they'll understand when the time comes. This journey has so many uncertainties, and we have a different starting point to anyone that is typically trying to get pregnant. 
Hormones and stress/anxiety are all very present with everything were doing too. I'd say don't beat yourself up too much- just think, some pregnant women do all sorts during pregnancy, and have healthy happy babies. I would not have thought an argument would warrant an evacuation from being PUPO xxx 

Alittlenervous, try and be kind to yourself. Nothing you are feeling is silly. Our bodies are really going through it, and it comes out in weird and wonderful ways (I had a massive paddy at my DH on Mon night for not getting me a Valentine's Day card, despite us talking about it the week before. I refused to talk to him and cried for ages. When I called down I felt a bit silly for having such a big reaction. On the plus side, he did go to Tesco that night, and u woke up to a card and a rose on my bedside table -He's still a bit of a git though 😂)


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazy that made me giggle 😂  I saw my Mum today who popped in with a decaf latte and I threw a wobbly because no foam was on it 😂  She knows I'm finding things tough right now as my sister went for her 20 week scan today with her first after fertility issues so I'm super happy and excited but just a little bit of will I ever get that far? The stress gets to us sometimes doesn't it.  These 2 weeks are the worst!  Hugs to everyone 🤗


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Morning, BFN for me.  . I feel numb. Starting to think I'll never see two lines. Supposed to POAS again tomorrow but think it's completely pointless as today is 15dp5dt.


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Evie, so sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs. Take all the time you need, and perhaps speak to your clinic? 
Things sometimes are just crap, but it doesn't mean it'll always be this way. 
Look after yourself and be kind to yourself xx 

Alittlenervous, it's no wonder you're on edge with everything. 
Does your sister know that you're having ivf? It's positive though that she got pregnant with fertility issues. The Dr's are brilliant at what they do, I'm sure you'll get your miracle baby too. 


I'm 8dp5dt and woke up feeling ever so slightly queasy today. Not something I've noticed before. Would it be too early to be related to this? Or is it more likely to do with the progesterone? Thanks,


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

So sorry Evie😓 Take care of yourself today. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Just do what you have to stay strong. I have this as my phone home screen "I can and I will. Watch me" 💪🏻❤


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Evie sorry to hear your news this morning. All I can say is don't give up it will happen. 

After my complete melt down yesterday,I've been this morning for test at hospital and they have confirmed pregnancy. They have took bloods and will get the call later but from all the tests she does over the years she was very confident it will be a good enough blood result and they have discharged me to the doctors for further prescriptions! Although I'm back there next Thursday for follow up bloods. I have never been here before so all I can say is don't give up xx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Fantastic news Lauren, congratulations ❤❤👣🎉

Mamai, as hard as this is, try not to focus on it all too much. I currently 8dp5dt, and only started having some cramps on day 6. For a 3dt, you may not get anything for a few more days. Im sure one of the ladies on the Dec-Jan thread didn't feel anything at all and still get their BFP's. 
I know it's really hard wanting to know that something is happening, try and distract yourself from it as much as you can. Until you test, try and remain in the pupo bubble xx


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Congrats Lauren, a BFP - they do happen!

So sorry for you Evie, nothing I can say will make it any easier but look after yourself xxxx

Currently 4dp 5dt and I was hoping to feel more by now. Every now and again I get a little cramp but I don't know when I should start to notice things. From what I read implantation should happen 10 days after EC so I should start to notice something from tomorrow.

Still taking casual walks and binging Orange is the new Black on Netflix.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mamai I am with Hazy, I am getting a lot cramps and it's not nice either. The 2WW will mess with your head but do try and distract yourself <3

Lauren great news all round for you! Exciting times! How do you feel today? 

10dp5dt today. Crikey.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Caz. Feel totally in shock. Never had this before. Still anticipating the bloods I think I'll be happier then. But I cried when she told me xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

No wonder! What a journey you guys have been on and what a trooper for never giving up 🙌🏻


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hcg level has come back at 411 we are definitely pregnant xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yay Lauren thats fantastic news!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Evie so sorry hun, sending you a big hug.  Take care of yourself as I know what a tough time it is xx

Lauren congratulations!!! So so pleased for you 

Me I've just been prescribed antibiotics for a suspected case of BV.  Not good


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

That is most definitely pregnant and maybe more than one?! 

Alittlenervous what is BV? Sorry, I am useless!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh Caz that's what I thought when she said the number eeek. It's still not sunk in yet!! Xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Esp as they were hatching! Eek! 

I can't even google now as when you google 10dp5dt the majority of people doing IVF or in a 2WW have tested by now! Dash my clinic and their super long waits


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Caz it's bacterial vaginosis.  I have been given 2000mg of metronidazole to take all in one go but it's very dangerous if pregnant or chance you could be but BV is also dangerous resulting in miscarriage     I am only 6/7dpo now so too early to see if I am pregnant or not and if I leave it then it could problems but the drugs also could IF I am pregnant (suspect I am not though).  Arrgghhh so hard to know what to do! 

Lauren that does sound like it could be more than one to me too as usually in the low hundreds so your levels I am thinking 2.  So exciting!!


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi all
I've been trying for 3 years!  i managed a BFP in April 2014 but M/C May 2014.  I had from then until December 2016 of people telling me to 'relax' which nearly drive me insane  .  Had a Lap December 2016 and i had endo which they treated!  this is my second month of trying since the Lap and i just can't keep doing this 2ww on my own... so here i am!  
AF due a week today and i started feeling crampy last night and today which is super early!    
Planning to start IVF in July!
I already feel I am not pregnant this month, mood is low post ovulation, crampy, not motivated, tired etc...


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome Ivy!  We are a friendly bunch so talk about anything you feel you need to during this 2ww as it's such a tough time.  I'm also due next Thursday/Friday.  Cramping if a week before period and a week after ttc could be implantation.  Is it normal for you to get cramps so early? x


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you! I was really nervous posting, your reply means a lot.  And feeling connected and sharing with you all already feels so much better.  
Hmmm i can get crampy yes, but you know what it's like - any twinge and I think it's something else!
My biggest battle is I came off the pill xmas 2013 and following that and the M/C I had the most lightest periods, barely anything there.  Everyone, including doctors told me it was normal - i had such a feeling it wasn't.  So when they found endo on my ovary they said that explained the odd periods!  felt like i'd won a battle!
2 periods since the lap which have both been much more acceptable.  So i'm really just getting used to all the cramps etc that go with it so who knows what these cramps are!  only light and twingy.
Always find the 3 to 4 days before my period is due to be the hardest! I wish i could sleep for those few days.
Good to know there is someone else due around the same time as me.x


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Welcome Ivy, sounds like you've had a he'll of a journey so far! Wishing you all the best that you get your BFP!
I agree with you, I have 3 days till otd, and so wishing I could sleep right up to it. Some days I'm feeling nuts and cranky, other days I seem a bit more ok. *Sigh*


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lots of luck Ivy, I hate these last few days 😓

I test on Sunday so swing between feeling positive and negative by the hour. Argh. You really do just get to a point where you want to know and move on. It feels I could never be as lucky as to have two successful IVF cycles 🙏🏻


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Caz, I'm tempted to test a day early (I know we're otd-buddies). My DH works all day on a Sunday. If it's a bfn, I don't want to be on my own. Whereas on the Saturday he's only working in the evening. 🤔🤔 decisions decisions


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

Ah I'm sending positive thoughts for you on Sunday. 
Weirdly good to know I'm not the only one that feels these things in the lead up!!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I say test Hazy, I wouldn't want to be on my own either! I will be needing my OH here to go out on the takeaway run of it is negative! 

Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nothing wrong in testing a day early. Just get a decent test and don't doubt it. I had a wobble and didn't trust it. 

Xxxx


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Hazy I say test early too, the comfort of having your DH with you will mean the world, whatever the result.

I've woke up this morning with light cramps and some light red discharge, sorry TMI. I'm now 5dp 5dt and absolutely bricking it. My OTD is 25/02 as my clinic say 14 days after transfer, regardless of whether it's day 3 or day 5. I am hoping it's too early to be a sign of anything other than implantation, is now 10 days since my EC. Trying not to get carried away but I'm so anxious it's bad news and I have a week to go. I was desperate for some sort of symptoms or sign and now I have this I wish I didn't.  

Hope everyone else is having a better morning xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome Ivy.

Hazy I agree with the other ladies I'd be testing with my OH there too - good luck! and Good luck Caz for sunday not long to wait - how are you both feeling?f

Little dreamer I would take it as a good sign, try to stay positive, I know easier said than done!  My clinic is 11 days so I'll be testing the same day as you.  Are you holding out until OTD?  I've never tested early before just because I''m too nervous!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I say test Hazy, I wouldn't want to be on my own either! I will be needing my OH here to go out on the takeaway run of it is negative! 

Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Little dreamer I would take it as a positive too. Hang in there <3

How are you feeling Pheeny? 

Just now I feel like I could be pregnant. In an hours time I will probably not feel pregnant. That pretty much sums up my current mental state!


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Well ladies, turns out what I had a few days ago at 13dpiui wasn't AF after all as I had to test today anyway as it was when hospital wanted me to test so only did a test to get an official answer. I got a BFP today on the second clearblue digital I had left over from a few days ago. I can't believe it as I was bleeding what I class as a bit heavy to be implantation but guess thats what it was then? I first tested on a cheap test as didn't want to waste my CB digital to get BFN but I got a faint line just like I got before I started bleeding a few days ago except this time line was starting to show a little pink and didn't  have to squint to see it as it was there although faint so took the clearblue to confirm and I was thinking bleed was AF and those cheap tests were giving false hope but no, they were accurate as the digital came up 'pregnant 1-2' so I guess my daughter is going to be a big sister. She will be about 30 months when baby no2 comes along. This was my first cycle of IUI using DS for baby no2 and it was unstimulated so it worked first time whereas it took two goes for my daughter. I really didn't think it worked due to the bleeding I thought IB was only spotting but I had it like AF but very light but it lasted for 2 and a half days  And wasn't as heavy as AF and it normally comes on heavy by second day and lasts for at least 4 days.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh! So so many congratulations! That is fasntastic news and lovely for your little girl <3 Bleeding in the 2WW is a lot more common than I ever realised and doesn't have to mean the end!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Femsurf great news that's great news.

Caz I feel the same and I have my bfp, one minute I feel pregnant the next I don't weird xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lauren when I got my BFP I felt like that for days until nausea set in for a full 11 weeks and then I knew it was real! 

It's odd. I feel like I have heartburn stuff and my boobs are fizzing, like they are literally growing all the time. Plus feeling out of breath and nausea today. But could all just be crazy meds and hormones!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I feel very breathless when I do the stairs!! Boobs come and go. I have felt a bit nauseous but I think that was nerves and doubt mainly. 
Need to get on diet again else I'll be a whale I'm already overweight at 14st argh!! Xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ha ha yeah we have 3 floors in this house so I have been knackered regularly!! Do not worry about dieting just now, just eat what your body is telling you to


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Femsmurf, that is wonderful news, and really reassuring to hear your BFP despite some bleeding. 

Congratulations 😀


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Congratulations Femsurf. I really need to hear a positive story about bleeding today!

I have spent most of this morning in hysterics, can't wait for DH to come home


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations femsmurf 😀

Little dreamer FF is full of stories of successful pregnancies after bleeds it's very common, especially if 2 have gone back in.  You can't do anything so just think positive thoughts xxx

I'm feeling more positive today, don't know how I'm going to last another 8 days though!!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a lovely DD after two bleeds.  I also had another pregnancy not end well so do ask your consultant to make sure your progesterone is high enough.


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks Pheeny - I'm pretty needy today. 8 days is so long I honestly don't think I'll make it. Was thinking about testing Tuesday which is 14 days post EC 9 days post transfer. Especially if things carry on like this. Any symptoms for you? 

Thanks Teeinparis, I will give them a call x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I test Monday as it is the Lister's policy for 14 days after EC regardless...if BFN then a few days later again then go from there.  I don't register on pee sticks even when over 100 so go for bloods.  

Do call - they can take your progesterone levels or sometimes will suggest back door instead of front as they may be aggravating your cervix.


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

They told me to carry on as I am, no increase to my dose and no tests.

8 more days it is!


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi ladies, I'd like to join the chat. I'm currently 5dp5dt, OTD 26/2/27, and going a little stir crazy!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

That is bad advise.  Take a first response 14dp ec at least and if still bleeding I would up progesterone.  If on the pessaries start putting them up the back door.  No strenuous cleaning etc.  Just relax.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome Kitty! Sounds like you have had quite a journey, massive fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Teeinparis , good advice. I did feel a bit abandoned by my clinic, like they are not interested now ET is over. I have been taking it easy and will definitely make sure DH is doing the cleaning  

Hi kitty, you are at the same stage as a couple of us on here so welcome aboard the ride. Hope all is well x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

ivymitchelmore said:


> Thank you! I was really nervous posting, your reply means a lot. And feeling connected and sharing with you all already feels so much better.
> Hmmm i can get crampy yes, but you know what it's like - any twinge and I think it's something else!
> My biggest battle is I came off the pill xmas 2013 and following that and the M/C I had the most lightest periods, barely anything there. Everyone, including doctors told me it was normal - i had such a feeling it wasn't. So when they found endo on my ovary they said that explained the odd periods! felt like i'd won a battle!
> 2 periods since the lap which have both been much more acceptable. So i'm really just getting used to all the cramps etc that go with it so who knows what these cramps are! only light and twingy.
> ...


Ivy that sounds so much like me! I stopped the pill 2 years ago almost. I was put on the pill for heavy periods and was terrified to come off and go back to that. Since stopping my periods have been so so light and barely last a day. Doctors all day normal as been on the pill 11 years. Only tests comeback off were progesterone showing not ovulating but since that have had 2 show I am and my FSH and LH hormones a little high and low. I to get exhausted when period is due. Feel free to chat anytime xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazy I would test early as one day won't hurt and it's good to have that support there and a hug if you need one but hopefully the cheer when the BFP comes  

Little dreamer huge hugs hun.  Try not to panic as spotting very common in the 2ww and still going on to have a BFP.  Try this weekend to take it easy if you can and be kind to yourself x

Femsmurf, yay that is great news!!!!! So pleased for you  

Kitty welcome!  Good luck in your 2ww xx

Me do I take the the metronidazole gel or don't I?  I was given the antibiotics but refused them so been given then gel but I know still hold risks if ttc or maybe pregnant.  I am only 7/8dpo so to early to know if it's worked or not so not sure what to do


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Alittlenervous I have no idea what you should do, such a tricky one. Did the Dr give you any advice or have you spoken to your clinic?


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Caz hun.  The gp said as of right now I don't know if I am pregnant or not as to early to tell and Bacterial Vaginosis if left untreated can cause miscarriage or premature births so in her opinion to treat as if not pregnant this time it's clear for next cycle.  I guess after spending the last couple of hours googling I'm going to try the gel as have to use it 5 consecutive nights and not when on period which if not pregnant will be anytime as cycle day 25  

How are you feeling?  Hope you're ok.  Almost test day, sending you lots of luck for that BFP


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Seem to have the worst diahrea (bit of vomiting yesterday) today!!!!  Just horrible.  Baby has some too but she is teething!!  After 6 transfers this is a first for me!  Advice please.... am 6dp5dt


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Morning all.
I took a test, and it's a BFN. 
😧 I'd really thought it was going to be positive 🙁


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am so so sorry Hazy, I was really hoping for this for you 😓😥 Just take all the time you need to recover and come out fighting again. 

Did you have any Frosties? xx


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Big hugs Hazy. Any chance you could still get your BFP tomorrow,are you having any symptoms?

Bleeding for me hasn't stopped so it feels like game over yet I still have 1 week to test. Positivity has been zapped from me xx

Good luck to anyone else testing today


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry Hazy xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

So sorry Hazy. I know how you feel hon. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hazy - do test again tomorrow - with DD I never had a positive pee stick and my beta was only 35 so would have never showed even a day early.


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

Lots of love and hugs Hazy... do some nice things for yourself today.  I know it doesn't stop the pain though. xxx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks ladies. It's strange, but I don't believe the test. It's probably me wanting to believe otherwise. The Embriologist had been SO positive about the quality of them all, and that being quite rare.

Caz, yes we have 4 frosties, which were all good quality. Not that that's means much right now. 

Little_dreamer, I will test tomorrow which is my otd, and I'll use the test they provided. I'd got a load off ovulation and pregnancy tests off the Internet when we started last year, and I got a positive then, so I know they work. RE symptoms, I've had some, but who knows what is pregnancy-based, and what is due to the hormones. I had sore boobs from the injections which carried on with the progesterone, and the past few days I've had some cramps on the left side (I have no tubes, so not ectopic), though I had less cramps last night. Now I'm wondering if it's an impending period. Who knows!?

Sorry to hear you're still bleeding. It may not be game over though. For my second pregnancy, I hadn't known I was pregnant because my period came- admittedly it was ectopic so it was all going haywire anyway.  But one of the ladies I used to work with bled throughout her pregnancy, and she had a healthy little boy. As crap and hard as it is, keep faith until you know otherwise. 

I'm glad I tested with my DH here. It would've been even harder to have been on my own. I'm planning to keep myself busy today. 

Good luck to others that are testing today/tomorrow. Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi mamai, I'm 4dp5dt and have nothing except a dull ache in my lower abdomen, but probably due to cyclogest too.  When is your otd?


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

alittlenervous Wow, I literally though I was going crazy, I had to take a medical friend into the gynae with me as she was convinced I wasn't explaining it right... I too had heavy periods when i was younger and was on and off the pill from 17 to 30.  I had every test under the sun TWICE! and all came back normal, wasn't until they went inside that they found it.  
My cramps are ramping up and my boobs hurt  all normal period signs for me.  Will be keeping myself extra busy this weekend... no sitting around feeling hopeless xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Day after you - the 25th, can't come soon enough!
The progesterone will help hold it off


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Side effects of the drugs should be like af symptoms though, and some pregnancy symptoms just to drive you crazy, on my positive cycle I was certain I would get af had the same cramps I usually get


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Think it drives us all crazy !!


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to ask if any of you have or are experiencing the same as me. I'm 6dp5dt now.  

Since yesterday evening I've had really bad palpitations & sudden thumping heart beats. (Ectopic beats). I felt like I was going to have a heart attack, which made me panic more. DH could even feel the sudden thumps through my chest. Then i started to smell toast. I thought that was wierd so googled (probably not the best idea). Got all this information about how it can be a precursor to a stroke or heart attack. 
I have lupus & Hughes' "sticky" blood syndrome so I'm on blood thinners anyway as I'm more at risk to stroke. 
I went to my gp on Wednesday about high blood pressure & thumping beats. He said just keep a track of bp & come back in 2weeks. 

I'm just worrying now. Everything I do seems to kick off the palpitations. Getting up from a chair or turning over in bed can trigger it, so it's not as if I'm doing anything strenuous.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Kent that sounds very scary, have you called 111 or have you got a local surgery you can go to?  I would get checked out especially if it's worse since your GP saw you.


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kent22- Is this the first time you've experience these kind of palpitations? Could it be a reaction to the IVF meds...i.e. cyclogest? I experienced something similar when I tried DHEA recently- woke up and thought I was having a panic attack with how hard my heart was pumping, I had to lay in childs pose for a good 10 mins before my heart calmed down. Could be a reaction to a hormone supplement? I would definitely contact your clinic ASAP. 

Anyone else 7dp5dt? Waiting until next sat to test (a promise I've made to my hubs). Feeling very emotional/temperamental- my typical PMS symptoms. Hoping for some assuring symptoms like sensitive smell, food aversion, nausea- but so far nothing other than slightly sore boobs (was worse a few days ago), bloating and fatigue which I blame on the cyclogest.


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Beth & pheeny for the speedy replies.

I've had palpitations & the odd funny beat here & there in the past, but this has been constant since last night. Ive stayed in bed for a while & the palpitations are better but I still get the thumping beats. 
You're probably right that it's the progesterone doing it. It's better today than yesterday. If it gets worse again I'll go to the walk in clinic as gp surgery is closed now. 

Beth you're only one day ahead me. I've not had many symptoms until these palpitations. Only the tender boobs, but they were like that before ET. My otd is Thursday. .


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I get heart palpitations occasionally as well - partially the hot flashes and from the meds....however I have no other risk factors.  Don't feel ashamed to call an ambulance or go to the A and E if you have any stroke indicators!

xoxo


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Mamai my clinic is relaxed too and didn't say it should be time specific. If you want to keep the usual time use the 'back door'. Your bottom muscles will hold with minimal if any discharge unlike the front! I wouldn't worry too much about doing it exactly the same time in the evening, I have been giving it an hour or 2 if needed.


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazy definitely test again tomorrow with a different test.  I had a miscarriage in December and the internet tests all showed clear negatives until I was 2 days past due date then very very faint but a First Response showed a faint positive 2 days before my period was due.  I had been having all the symptoms so didn't believe the cheapie internet ones were negative as my boobs hurt, had really itchy nipples, cramping, felt a bit queasy.  Definitely try again tomorrow.  Huge good luck and fingers crossed x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Negative test 😓

Gutted but just going to cuddle my little girl harder. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh Caz sending lots of hugs your way, so sorry x


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Morning ladies. I got a second negative today. Wasn't entirely surprised. But still sad

Caz, I'm really sorry you were a negative too. Take time for yourself and be kind to yourself. Sending you big hugs xx 

Can I ask you ladies a stupid/slightly gross tmi question? With the Cyclogest how far up the front door do you put it? I want to make sure I haven't done something wrong. Thanks


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hazy it doesn't matter how far up it is, it gets absorbed as soon as it touches membranes, if it wasn't far enough up it would fall out straight away and you would know.  Be easy on yourself xx


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Caz and Hazy I'm so sorry. Make sure your spoilt today. Chocolate for breakfast should definitely be on the cards xxx


----------



## Leogirl (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi ladies, I'm also in the 2ww. Feel like my period is coming. Due to test on Wednesday. Anyone else experience pains and restlessness at night?


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

*Caz* and *Haze* So sorry to wake up to your news this morning. It's such a hard journey. Look after yourselves x

No long to go now *Leogirl*, I've had no pains as of yet, but last night was a bit restless.

*Mamai* I'd say the time is more important that the position you'll be in. I've been having to insert my utrogestan while out and about, and at work. I've never had a problem with them falling out. I try and at least sit down after, but not always.

*Kent* I hope you're ok, those reactions you are having sound very scary.

*Beth* I'm at day behind you 7dp5dt today, test next Sunday. I'm not allowed to test early either... Lol.

I've not had any symptoms as of yet, a few twinges for a couple of days after transfer which I put down to everything settling down after transfer (Dr had trouble negotiating my cervix... Lovely!)

Hello to everyone else X X X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hazy and Caz I'm so sorry for both. Big hugs to you xxxx

Leogirl I still feel like AF is coming, and I had really restless and hot sweats night sleep and I got my BFP. Xxx


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

Hazy and Caz lots of hugs and love!
I'm finding this chat forum and support so helpful so thank you to all of you.  Just not feeling so alone.
My friend messaged to tell me she is pregnant with a girl yesterday - sank into a bit of self pity, topped with feeling super periody (not even a word! ha)  right boob hurts more than left which i normally get before AF, crampy, moody, bad skin  Guess i'll know by Thursday which feels about 100 years away!
xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news Caz & Hazy  I hope you both look after yourselves & take some time out. 

Ivy. It's so hard when friends are pregnant. My best friend showed me her 4 month scans. I'm really happy for her but yes, it's difficult. The pessaries are supposed to cause all those symptoms as well, so don't give up hope. 

Mamai, i agree with kitty. I'm using utrogestan 3 times a day. I can't always lie down after the 3pm dose, but I try to sit down. 

Afm. Feeling a bit better today although I'm still getting the funny heart beat every so often. It's not every few minutes now though. I was a little breathless, getting ready for work this morning, which made my chest feel slightly tight. Luckily that's passed now.  I definitely don't want to feel like that again. I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Caz and Hazy, so sorry you have got negatives hun.  Please both be kind to yourselves.  Sending you both huge hugs xx

Leo I have the tummy pains strangely only at night in bed and waking so often and roasting hot!!!  I'm sleeping in a vest at the moment.

Ivy it's hard isn't it when you hear someone is pregnant.  My sister is 20 weeks pregnant, I'll be a first time Auntie and I already love the little one to bits but does make me cry will it ever happen for me.  Hugs xx

Me today I am day 27, cheapie pregnancy test today negative so not hopeful.  I ovulated day 19 of my cycle this month so period will be a few days late but not looking good


----------



## belle_c (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi all, I'm 7dp5dt and this 2ww is driving me crazy! However, having now discovered this thread I realise I'm not alone in the over analysing every little twinge (or lack of).

I had a ICSI with a DD (girlfriends eggs and DS) and had a couple of hatching 5AA blasts transferred on the 13th. Both should theoretically be chromosomally healthy (we to have PGD for a separate issue), but I'm still struggling at times  to convince myself all is well. 

I have thyroid issues which have been fluctuating wildly up to ET (not had them checked since) due to all the hormone changes linked to all the IVF and also had a difficult (and painful) transfer. I know both of these factors may have affected them implanting successfully, so my mind keeps wandering to the negative scenario.

I've not really had any symptoms post ET aside from being thirsty overnight and the odd cramp / pulling sensation and occasional ovary pain when stretching (which is strange as I didn't undergo EC). I'm sure any or all of these could be caused by the high levels of progesterone (I'm on x3 200 pessaries daily and a 500 PIO shot every 4 days). I pretty much became bloated with swollen and sore boobs the first day of taking the progesterone which was 5 days prior to the transfer.

I had a tiny bit of brown spotting in the eve of  ET (which was prob  from the difficult transfer) as I'm sure that's too early for implantation bleeding. Not had any since then (aside from the tiniest amount of brown spotting 2dp5dt), but it kinda feels like AF is about to show. I was on bcp for the past 3 months to synchs with DP ready for this round, so I have no idea when AF would actually be due.

My OTD for HCG bloods is this Sat 25th (12dp5dt) although our clinic advised to test on the Fri 24th due to the weekend. Clinic doesn't advise HPT prior to 14dp5dt and DP is really adamant that we don't HPT before HCG test on Fri, I'm just not sure that I have the willpower to last till then. 
I know that 7dp5dt is prob a too early, but I hope with a couple of strong blasts, if they were going to stick around I'd be able to know by now or soon? Or am I completely wrong? I think part of me just would rather be prepared for the OTD result. I'm hoping that working from home will reduce my HPT purchasing urge in a lunch break! 

Fingers crossed for everyone else xx


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Belle, I too have OTD as 25/02 but I intend to do a test tomorrow. I am now 8dp 5dt and had some bleeding on day 5 and 6 which you may have seen in a previous post has crushed me. This has now stopped and is more clear discharge with occasional drops of blood. I don't feel tired, sick, sore boobs etc and only have occasional cramps every now and again. I have googled to death symptoms at different stages, people who have no symptoms as well, but I still don't feel pregnant. Tomorrow is 2 weeks since EC  is if I am pregnant it should show. If you can stay strong and hold off until the weekend well done, I have no optimism left and would rather know where it's heading. Well I'm saying that now!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

We did our BHCG today so now just waiting until hubby gets home.  I am feeling pretty hopeless about it all!!!


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you Teeinparis xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Day 28 today, period due in around 3 days.  Did a first response this morning and BFN so not my month.  Been having period pains too  Need to decide if I am having a break as funds running low.  Just to hard and emotional.    Good luck to everyone else waiting x


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Teeinparis, what's BHCG? Hope things pick up for you
Xx 

Alittlenervous, sorry to hear your bfn, when was your otd? 
Look after yourself, and take all the time you need. This journey is so hard and cruel sometimes
Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazy I am 11dpo.  Same day I got a positive on FR in December.  Today been in so much pain with period type pains and banging headaches.  FR negative and cheapie internet ones too so I'm out as FR 99% accurate 5 days before period.  Thank you hun, hope you're doing ok.  Hugs xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Alittlenervous so sorry xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you pheeny hun x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

The Bhcg is the blood test for pregnancy.  We haven't looked yet as I was so tired last night I wanted to sleep.  Will look today when hubby can work from home


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

Hugs alittlenervous  
It really is just so hard. Be kind to yourself. 
I've been having dull period pains for nearly a week now. Resulted in lying against the wall with my legs up the wall. I really hate taking more drugs! So anything to ease it all! My husband thinks I'm totally bonkers.


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Good luck for it Teeinparis.

AF arrived last night. I knew it was inevitable, but it still saddened me. I was holding out hope for a late implantation.
We should hear from the hospital today and get an appointment to talk about next steps etc. 
Good luck to those still in the 2ww. Really wishing you get BFP's xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Ladies. 

We got a result of 78 on my bloods so are pregnant!  I am shocked considering what I have been going through with tummy bugs!  I didn't think any of the medicine was staying in.  

Now for the next 3 ww!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats Tee! 

Anyone know how long it should take AF to rock up after a failed cycle? I think I stupidly thought it would be instant and annoyed as don't actually feel like it is coming!


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

Fantastic news *teeninparis*  really pleased for you x

It really varies *CazMc*, from my experience if you've had spotting during the 2ww it comes pretty quickly, once you stop the meds. Otherwise about a week. X


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

After stopping the progesterone it was always 48 hours for me.  If on cyclogest it was test day typically!


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Teeinparis- congrats, that's amazing news! may I ask how many days post transfer you are and the grade of your blast(s)? 

Currently 10dp5dt and going through waves of positive / negative thoughts on whether this cycle has worked. 5 more sleeps until I test.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations Teeinparis 😊


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi!  I am 10dp5dt.  We had a 3bb and morula transferred.


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations to you both, teeinparis! Such great news. 

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon. Only 2 more days to wait, for us.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Beth - I am the last one to test early and even waited a day before looking at my results but you can get a clear result now....pee sticks don't work for me but they do for most people.


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm tempted to test but hubs would be so angry- he's adamant we follow doctors orders👎🏻


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

That is bizarre and the only time I would suggest not to as if it is a chemical it is really helpful to know that you CAN get pregnant and were.


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Congrats Teeinparis such good news xxx

Still 4 more sleeps til OTD but my bleeding has come back with full on AF pains   decided not to test early and live in the fantasy a bit longer. My DH wanted to wait aswell. Putting off the tears and upset I expect after I see the result. I know it's different for everyone but I honestly don't feel any different to usual. Looking at most others on here the other ladies at the same stage as me haven't reported any bleeding.

Positive wishes to you ladies xxxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Little dreamer what day are you?  Have you called your clinic?


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Day 9 post 5dt. I called them on Friday when I first started bleeding and they told me to carry on as I am until my OTD.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Test as if positive ask to up your progesterone- early bleeding is usually implantation then lack of progesterone support!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Great news teeinparis. I'm struggling waiting 1 weeks for 2 me bloods never mind 3 weeks. 

Beth I too tested 10dp5dt which is what my clinic recommended, having to wait another 5 days would be mega. My hcg at that stage was 411.  
Not quite accepted it fully yet thinking I'll be better after bloods Thursday xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Lauren that seems like twins!  I go for another bloods each day over the next three days as they want to see how it is growing (france covers the costs routinely)  Then he won't want to scan me until 7 weeks.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Teeinparis it certainly sounds like a possibility and I did have 2 put in. 
I think because I've never been this far before I'm petrified something is going to happen. With such a high number is it likely to carry on as normal. X


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone.

Little dreamer, I'm 9dp5dt too. My otd is 23rd but I've just started spotting too. This happened on the exact same day with my last cycle too. Then af arrived the day before otd, which will be tomorrow. I feel a bit deflated now but know I have to keep going until otd. It's soooo hard.


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Kent I agree it's awful and just plays on our desperation. I will never understand why when they put a bloody embryo in they can't make it stick! Honestly how anyone gets pregnant naturally is literally a miracle! 2 more sleeps for you!


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Little dreamer, on a more positive note, I have read that quite a few ladies get spotting & still go on to get bfp. Keep up the PMA. I should listen to my own advice too


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I had bleeding with my DD if that helps.


----------



## ivymitchelmore (Feb 16, 2017)

AF arrived early this morning. I felt it coming but was trying to convince myself otherwise 
Feel sad and hopeless
Good luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

So sorry Ivy, I'm In the same club. Finally took a test this morning and it was a BFN, devastated doesn't describe it. Still 3 days til OTD but at 10 dp 5 dt if anything was there it would show by now. AF came last night, not unexpected but still doesn't feel much easier. DH has took the day off work which I'm glad about so we can be together and I have a shoulder to cry on. Hope you have someone with you.

Kent how are you this morning?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about the BFN.  It is utterly devastating.


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear the news   look after yourselves x


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry Ivy and Little dreamer xx


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi ladies

Sorry for just crashing in, I am also on my 2ww and have been following this thread since my transfer 14/02/17.
So I am a serial tester I fear but I've succeeded in freaking myself out with the fear of false positives.
I had my last failed transfer October 2016 and tested everyday then since 5dp5dt and never got one bfp on a home pregnancy test with that cycle ending with a negative beta. This time what I did different was use embryo glue and I have my beta in two days on Friday 24th February.
I would love your opinion on the following. I tested everyday since 5dp5dt this time as I am very naughty and cannot help myself. Here are the results
5dp5dt - clear blue digital Pregnant 1-2 weeks
6dp5dt - first response 2nd line slightly lighter than first
7dp5dt - clear blue digital Pregnant 1-2 weeks
8dp5dt - clear blue digital Pregnant 2-3 weeks
We put one de embryo in with glue this time and I am on bed rest.
Do any of you ladies know much about false positives?
The last time I got a bfp was 10 years ago when I had a natural twin pregnancy but sadly lost my beautiful babies. Let me know what you think please?  Thankyou.
Baby dust ladies, this is a long journey and we are all in it together. x


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi *littlebab*, I'd say congratulations are in order, false positives are very rare! X


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Kittykatkins
Thankyou so much! X It's good to hear that false positives are very rare.
I have not got the first idea about all of this medical stuff and I am learning as I go.
baby dust to you! X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi littlebab I got my bfp at 9dp and 10day confirmed by the hospital so I would definitely say you are pregnant. Congrats xx


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi lauren943
Thankyou so much. That gives me a little more peace of mind. This 2ww is so stressful! 
Do you have blood test tomorrow? X


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Littlebab that looks very exciting, congratulations on your bfp!!


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Pheeny
Thankyou so much.
I was so surprised to get a bfp as I am so used to heartache and disappointment. Please God Friday's beta is positive so I can relax a little. I have a feeling that the embryo glue did it for me this time. I will never give up on my baby dreams! 
Baby dust to you pheeny.x


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Littlebab I had a transfer the same day as you, but I can't face testing early.  I'm not feeling very hopeful and want to stay in the pupo bubble a little longer.  Are you getting any symptoms?  I've not really hadn't anything...


----------



## belle_c (Sep 30, 2016)

So I think I'm probably out. Started spotting on 7dp5dt - 8dp5dt, upped my progesterone on the advice of the clinic and that seems to have stopped the spotting but I caved and took a couple of HPT yesterday (FRER) and it they were BFN
I'm assuming that after having 3 perfect healthy hatching blasts, if there was going to be a positive I'd know by 8dp5dt. Devastated, I guess that means there's something amiss with me, nothing that I can do now though.

Still going to have BHCG on Fri in the hope that all may not be lost, but not overly optimistic.

Mamai - Hi  Did you test yesterday? Fingers are firmly crossed for you. It's nice to know there's other coupes trying the same approach. Our clinic are absolutely lovely, however I don't think they have many similar clients and as the switching between EC and ET kept confusing them as to which one of us was the patient. 
I'm 33 and gf is 34, neither of us realised we had any issues until we started this process. Is this your first attempt? Sadly no frosties, so if this one doesn't work out (which is looking likely) it's back to the drawing board for a fresh cycle (and some drastic saving up).

Little_dreamer - I'm so sorry for your BFN. xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

Congrats on your bfp littlebab. 

Sorry to hear your sad news Ivy & little dreamer. 

I tested a day early, as DH has day off today. It was a bfn for me. I'm clutching at straws for tomorrow, but with a good expanded blast transfer, surely I would have an accurate result by now. Our clinic doesn't even do blood tests. They just rely on the hpt they give you.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Littlebab yes we have blood test tomo to make sure heading in the right direction xx


----------



## hazyshade (Aug 28, 2016)

Ivy and little dreamer, sending you both big hugs. I'm really sorry to hear your news. 
Look aftwr yourselves and take your time to heal xx

Congrats Littleham on your BFP. It's great news x 

Belle, so sorry to hear your news. Is there any chance the bleeding was implantation related? When is your otd?

Kent, so so sorry to hear your news. Is there hope for a late implantation? I'm glad DH was there with you. Look after each other xx 

Hope you're all looking after yourselves ladies xx


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Pheeny
I completely understand wanting to stay PUPO. I tested early because well, I really have very little patience and I wanted to get the negative result over and done with so I could think about my next transfer with my remaining two frozen embryos. I was shocked to get BFP's but they are not the beta so Friday will tell.
As for symptons, I did have lots this time- random shivers, cramping mostly left side, dizziness, tasting invisible foods in my mouth, unusually moody, taste diversions, one short few minutes spell of sharp tugging in uterus, random sneezes, random hiccups, unusually freezing cold feet on and off all of the time now, very tired, heartbeat racing quite a few times,peeing a lot,cravings,tasting foods in mouth.
I have a lovely friend on here and she is 6.5 months pregnant with twins and if I remember correctly she didn't have symptons either, lots of ladies do not have symptons so stay positive as you are PUPO until your beta test. When is you beta? When I was pregnant naturally years ago I did not have noticeable symptons and hadn't a clue I was pg for almost two months. Never give up on your baby dreams! ! x


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Lauren943
Good luck tomorrow! Cheering for you! X


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Belle There still is hope. Some people get negative on hpt and are surprised with a positive beta blood test.
IVF can be bewildering! Maybe the bleed was implantation, with my natural pregnancy years ago, I thought I had had my period the month before only to find out the next month that it had actually been implantation of two babies. So you are PUPO until your beta.Try to keep positive.
Little dreamer I'm so sorry for your bfn, I know how it feels! Spoil yourself for a little while but never give up on your baby dreams!
Kent Thankyou so much. I will be praying for you tomorrow!
Ivy and little dreamer I'm so sorry, nothing is fair about this journey, the more experience I have with IVF I'm seriously starting to beleive it can be a numbers thing. That it takes a few goes for most ladies and a failed IVF transfer can teach us a lot about how to approach the next one which gives us a better chance next time.
Hazy shade Thankyou kindly. I hope things are okay with you!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi y'all,

I put this on all the forums in case it helps someone.  I do not register positive on any pee stick...EVER.  I was 150 or more on a beta and got a negative first response.  

I once had a positive clear blue and my period came night before OTD.....

So as long as BHCG is done 14 days after ER isn't negative I think there is hope.  I don't understand clinics making you wait over that.  That is irresponsible imo.  

Love and peace to all.


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind messages.

My clinic doesn't offer the Beta as standard just the home pee sticks. I assume they would do a beta off the home test was successful but I've never got that far.

congrats on the BFP littlebab xxxx


----------



## Mrs_mc (Jul 23, 2016)

I couldn't wait any longer. My OTD is tomorrow but we gave into temptation tonight and we got our BFP!!! We are so happy and over the moon. Never thought it would happen first time! 

Sorry to hear a few have had BFN. Never give up ladies, I'm a big believer in fate and it will happen when it's meant to be! 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days x


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeay  Congrats *MrsMC*!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrs MC congratulations, fantastic news to start the day!!!


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey ladies 
Im 6dp-3dt and Im having trouble sleeping. And generally feel crap. Im pretty certain that its the Cyclogest. I have a very swollen body. Big boobs and tum. Just generally blah.
Anyone else like this?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats MrsMC!

Secret hair- I think those symptoms relate to cyclogest and EC. Still too early for actual pregnancy symptoms.

Currently 12dp5dt - started getting mild cramps on and off since Monday, I know this could be good or bad news so anxiously awaiting my OTD this Saturday


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. 
Otd is today & I'm definitely out. 

Congratulations MrsMC! I'm happy to hear your news. It keeps me positive that it does happen. I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months until you meet babyMC. 

Good luck today Lauren. Everything crossed for you. 

I've made my follow up appointment for 2 weeks time. Another 2ww. The nurse advised that I continue the pessaries & test again next week. I think that is just to rule out the 1% chance of an ectopic.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats Mrsmcp

Got my bloods today levels has risen to 5812. All going well I'm so relieved xxxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Just done a cheapie test.  Been doing them all week and negative but today I have a second line.  It's pink and as thick as the control line but not as dark.  I am not sure if to believe it as I have been in bad pain with period type pains since last Wednesday and a light brown discharge since then too.  Am worrying it's a cyst as I know they give off HCG.  So worried!  If period doesn't come going to drop a urine sample in at GP tomorrow

MrsMC congratulations!!!!! That's great news


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

The only thing that can release hcg is pregnancy x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Lauren.  Have read ovarian cysts release it too,  it's on the clearblue leaflet saying ovarian cysts can release low levels of hcg and in the early days give a false positive.  Very scared as suspected a cyst for a while 

Congratulations on your results hun.  Those levels I am thinking 2 in there


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Really I am not aware of that one. Keep positive. 
They are a good figure. They said they wonder if both took. Xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Lauren.  Will try.  Am telling AF to stay away xx

So exciting   So pleased for you xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Alittlenervous yay that's great news congratulations.

Beth I'll be testing with you but I'll be 14dpt - you have a long wait!  Are you tempted to test early?

Kent sorry to hear your news, it's great they can see you so soon and give you some options

Great results Lauren you must be able to relax now 😊

I've been having cramps since last night, been on knicker watch all day, two sleeps to go...


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Dropped a urine sample off at GP this morning and just had a phone call back saying it's a very strong positive!!!  Part of me excited other part terrified as I have been in so much pain all week and today is the worst.  I woke convinced my period had started as the pains are like bad period pains.  This is exactly how it happened in December


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yay Mamai fantastic news congratulations!!!!

alittlenervous it's great news the test is so positive, hope the cramps settle down, I think it's common to get pains but understand it's scary hope you can relax over the weekend x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats alittlenervous and mamai so pleased for you both xxx yay 😊


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Yay Mamai!!! Oh thats high!  More than one maybe?  Congrats 😊

Thank you so much pheeny, been out for a walk and pains stopped for now.  I'm getting this weekend over then if all ok booking in with midwife.  Eek, do I dare hope?

Lauren thank yoo so much 😊

I apologise everyonefor being so cautious, just so scared to get my hopes up after December.    

I started taking DHEA, do I stop now got BFP or stop?

Wishing everyone waiting to test huge good luck xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck to those testing over the weekend xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Alittlenervous - I am effectively putting myself on modified bed rest.  Nothing strenuous. No long walks and staying really hydrated.  Cooking and dishes with some baby play is it!    This was a recommendation during my first after bleeds and a clot.  French are much more prudent in early pregnancy


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Morning all-

I finally took a HPT last night at 13dp5dt....it was a BFP!  Part of me knew I was pregnant but the other part was doubtful since i've never had a BFP in the 3 yrs of TTC. We're not getting too excited though since it's so early on but I'm happy we now know that we can get this far. 

Since this cycle is with the NHS, they don't offer HCG testing so I'm looking to book a private blood test in London on Monday. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I should go?


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations Beth ! 

That's great news ! Xxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats Beth!  Any of the fertility clinics in London will do the bloods. And other private labs.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations Beth!!

We did our test this morning and another BFN, lots of tears and hopelessness  

Good luck for everyone waiting xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry Pheeny!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear pheeny, huge huge hugs xx

Teeinparis, thank you!  I have a full on stinking cold so have been in bed all weekend as feeling rotten!    Still getting horrid period pains but all discharge from earlier in the week stopped and no sign of period *touch wood*        How are you feeling?

Congratulations Beth, that is great news!!!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

alittlenervous - maybe get your progesterone levels tested and a baby aspirin if you aren't taking one.....


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Teeinparis GP won't do progesterone here, says she can't prescribe it and they don't help until after had 3 miscarriages so am on my own it seems :/


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

Woo hoo *Beth*,  congratulations. I also tested yesterday, on 13dp5dt, a day before OTD and got BFP. I'm still can't quite believe it, didn't think I'd ever see 2 lines. I'm going to try my GP tomorrow and see if they'll arrange hcg, if not I'll use www.medichecks.com x


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone!!! 

kittykatkins, alittlenervous....congrats to you too!

I'm nervous because a few of my colleagues have been out with the flu. I have the weakest immune system and seem to catch everything so terrified of being around them right now. Has anyone had the flu shot? I'm nervous getting it so early on in the pregnancy, although studies show it's considered safe. Not sure what to do!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats Beth!!


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Hoping someone can help / advise.

I'm 8dp5dt (hatched blastocyst and PGS tested as chromosomally normal). This morning when I inserted my progesterone pessaries, my cervix felt much lower down and firmer. I'm really worried my progesterone levels have dropped and my cycle has failed. :-( I remember it felt like this the last time just before I'd discovered I'd had a missed miscarriage. 

Can anyone advise - have any of you had this at all?

Thanks xx


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi nicnik I had this on my last cycle same thing noticed it when I was inserting Pessaries. Unfortunately that cycle was a bfn not sure if this had anything to do with it might have just be coincidence could also be your bowel if you have had constipation with meds so might not be bad news. I also transferred 1pgs embryo but I have immunes issues as well . Hope you get good news xx


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for your reply bambinoshar - yes, this is my biggest fear, since I felt this the last time, but it was much further on in the pregnancy, which as I say, ended in MM. I am praying that this isn't a negative this time, but you know yourself, you know your own body and how it works.  I have been feeling so very positive about things as well up until today.  I'm definitely not constipated, being going regularly and have already been today, so don't think it's that unfortunately. 

I haven't had immunes testing, as my clinic, IVI, did not feel it was necessary at this time.  

Test date is Friday, so I'll find out soon enough what the outcome is, if not before.  

Not sure what stage you are at in your journey, but hope you're okay. xx


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

I really hope that it's not bad news I was googling it last time the same thing happened to me and drove myself crazy worrying. Theres no way of knowing unless you test could you poas tomorrow with frer.
Good luck for Friday xx


----------

